# Forum lever day (who’s up for it )



## coffeechap

Planning a forum day based on old lever machines, so have been busy, with some help from some forum friends, collecting old small levers for the day. The event will take place on Sunday 28th April and will be at one of the forum favourite roasters rave coffee in Cirencester. Start time 10am ends around 4pm.

So far I have 4 different Pavoni models, a Bruni Brunella, caravel, Kim pedretti, Faema Faemina, Gaggia mini, Conti comocafe, fear la peppina and a lovely Gaggia commercial. Most of these machines are from the 60s so a great chance to have a go on some rare equipment.

I addition we will have both the L1 and LR there and will hopefully be demonstrating the fitting of the new pressure transducer.

More interesting though will be the inclusion of the the conti project 60 lever machine, Chris at Conti is very kindly lending us the amazing machine for anyone to have a go on

























My latest grinder the ZM will be there and hopefully the full electronic model as well (still working on that) and plenty of other grinders.

Some of the usual suspects will be there including Callum and Patrick to impart there knowledge on whomever is prepared to listen

Numbers will be limited to 50 and there will be a non refundable £20 cost to attend, however do not worry as there will be some amazing coffee and some fab prizes for the day

So for those that wish to come get your name down as per raffle (so cut and paste and add your name)

If you want to have a great fun yet informative day, get your name down.

Originally Posted by coffeechap View Post

Ok folks there has been an amazing development for the forum day!

Having spoken to Reiss at Londinium he very kindly offered to provide a pressure transducer to be fitted to an existing Londinium R model, however we have had an amazing development. Reiss is providing a brand new Londinium R with pressure transducer for the event, so that anyone attending can have the chance to have a go on it and compare it to the other iterations that will also be there, so an excellent opportunity for current Londinium owners to have a go and compare directly the differences in the machines.

*. As if this was not good enough, this machine will be given away on the day, let me repeat this as I was pretty gobsmacked A Londinium R will be given away at the forum event *

In order for you to be in with a chance of being the lucky person who gets to take that machine home at the end of the event, you have to actually be at the event, so every paying participant at the event will been included in the draw for the Londinium.

So now is the time to get your names onto the list, the n7mbers might be extended beyond 50 as a result of this addition. For transparency I will not have the opportunity to enter the draw as I will be drawing the lucky winner at the end of the event.

So get your names down quick folks


----------



## Heligan

So that's either Sunday 21st or Sunday 28th? I could make 28th but Sunday 21st is Easter Sunday, probably have family plans that weekend....


----------



## Thecatlinux

Wow that conti is amazing looking kit


----------



## joey24dirt

Would take me about 5 hours with traffic


----------



## coffeechap

Sunday 28th it is


----------



## The Systemic Kid

joey24dirt said:


> Would take me about 5 hours with traffic


Get your priorities right!


----------



## coffeechap

The Systemic Kid said:


> Get your priorities right!


Exactly, he wants to be part of this family but he doesn't want to put the effort in


----------



## joey24dirt

I have two young kids that need a referee most of the day  no way I'd get a pass for it. I think dfk should do one, much more achievable for us northern folk


----------



## jimbojohn55

oohhh that conti


----------



## jimbojohn55

140 miles and 3hrs drive each way, but im very very tempted


----------



## grumpydaddy

I am making a bunch of assumptions planning that far ahead but....

1. grumpydaddy


----------



## jonnycooper29

This sounds great fun (and potentially expensive for future me)!

My better half is running a half marathon that day, but in the morning. Do you know what the timings will be yet, even rough timings will help?

I'm in Bristol and have been meaning to go over to Rave for a while now


----------



## Heligan

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan


----------



## coffeechap

jimbojohn55 said:


> 140 miles and 3hrs drive each way, but im very very tempted


I know some great places to stay


----------



## coffeechap

jonnycooper29 said:


> This sounds great fun (and potentially expensive for future me)!
> 
> My better half is running a half marathon that day, but in the morning. Do you know what the timings will be yet, even rough timings will help?
> 
> I'm in Bristol and have been meaning to go over to Rave for a while now


. 10 am start, finish around 1600


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Would take me about 5 hours with traffic





jimbojohn55 said:


> 140 miles and 3hrs drive each way, but im very very tempted


What exactly are you whining about?

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> What exactly are you whining about?
> 
> 1. grumpydaddy
> 
> 2. Heligan
> 
> 3. Hasi


Planning to bring your vintage la pav over to join the party?


----------



## johnealey

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey
​


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> What exactly are you whining about?
> 
> 1. grumpydaddy
> 
> 2. Heligan
> 
> 3. Hasi


Bloody show off


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> Planninf to bring your vintage la pav over to join rhe party?


Haha, sure 

Dave sends to Jim.

Jim restores.

Jim sends back to Dave.

Dave sends to me.

I bring to forum day.

I mean, why not?!


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Bloody show off


Yes, I have three little kids. Need some less excuses?


----------



## hotmetal

joey24dirt said:


> Bloody show off


I think you've been 'Austriacised' Joey!

Flipping tempted to come myself but the last thing I need at the mo is any kind of temptation.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Hasi

(maybe add "and get to meet the Austrian dude" to the prizes list...)

(or not, it could scare off people)


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> Yes, I have three little kids. Need some less excuses?


Erm erm ...


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> (maybe add "and get to meet the Austrian dude" to the prizes list...)
> 
> (or not, it could scare off people)


You could actually make the 5 hour journey north and pick up your handles.

Anyway apologies for derailing Dave


----------



## coffeechap

ashcroc said:


> Planning to bring your vintage la pav over to join the party?


Ah but I have the previous version attending


----------



## coffeechap

@Hasi may be taking something else back with him, but that is a secret


----------



## Drewster

joey24dirt said:


> I think dfk should do one


I think others have said/thought that but - A little harsh!!


----------



## Hasi

coffeechap said:


> @Hasi may be taking something else back with him, but that is a secret




a happy face that is.

Sh!te, spoiled it...


----------



## Spook

Very beautiful machine, love the photography as well!


----------



## Dumnorix

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

Sorry I haven't been around much lately (working far too much) but this event seems too good to miss and I can stay with my parents in Chipping Sodbury the night before, so not far to travel.


----------



## MrShades

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades


----------



## rob177palmer

I remember the last lever day costing me a lot of money....!

I'm in.

7. Rob177palmer

(Having quoting issues through Tapatalk)


----------



## rob177palmer

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer


----------



## Jollybean

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean


----------



## Asgross

rob177palmer said:


> I remember the last lever day costing me a lot of money....!
> 
> (Having quoting issues through Tapatalk)


Me too.

I went planning on buying a bag of beans, with at the back of my mind hoping to sew the seeds in my wife's mind that we should aspire to a Londinium in the next few years.

I never expected her to say

"lets not leave here today without ordering one" followed by her asking

"What about a new grinder as well? "

We would love to come if we were not going to be in the Caribbean - but it will be cheaper this way.


----------



## coffeechap

Asgross said:


> Me too.
> 
> I went planning on buying a bag of beans, with at the back of my mind hoping to sew the seeds in my wife's mind that we should aspire to a Londinium in the next few years.
> 
> I never expected her to say
> 
> "lets not leave here today without ordering one" followed by her asking
> 
> "What about a new grinder as well? "
> 
> We would love to come if we were not going to be in the Caribbean - but it will be cheaper this way.


Good plan, as you don't really want to know how much the Conti costs!


----------



## richwade80

I'm so going to buy an LR. Do I bring the Niche... surely someone will bring one.

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80


----------



## 4515

Got stuff going on here so at the minute I'll not be able to make it. If theres space and things change I'll jump in later.

If its anything like the last Rave day it will be a great event and well worth the trip down there for any northerners worrying about a long drive.


----------



## coffeechap

richwade80 said:


> I'm so going to buy an LR. Do I bring the Niche... surely someone will bring one.
> 
> 1. grumpydaddy
> 
> 2. Heligan
> 
> 3. Hasi
> 
> 4. johnealey
> 
> 5. Dumnorix
> 
> 6. MrShades
> 
> 7. Rob177palmer
> 
> 8. Jollybean
> 
> 9. richwade80


The first post has a big clue in it!


----------



## richwade80

coffeechap said:


> The first post has a big clue in it!


I got too excited, and missed it...


----------



## Rhys

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Danuta (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Danuta (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)

12. MediumRoastSteam


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

^^^^ @Deeez Nuuutz @jlarkin @hotmetal ^^^^


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> Planning to bring your vintage la pav over to join the party?












Your idea made me play with her after cleaning up the roastery last night 










(and subsquently forgetting to take a final pic of the shot action... d'oh)


----------



## coffeechap

You will need to design a special case or get a pellicase especially for the little lady


----------



## Hasi

coffeechap said:


> You will need to design a special case or get a pellicase especially for the little lady


depends on how I get there


----------



## PPapa

It would be nice to attend it, but I do have some other plans around that time and it's 5h45min drive!

Have fun everyone and we should get a day organised in Scotland


----------



## joey24dirt

PPapa said:


> It would be nice to attend it, but I do have some other plans around that time and it's 5h45min drive!
> 
> Have fun everyone and we should get a day organised in Scotland


+1 hour getting past Birmingham


----------



## jlarkin

MediumRoastSteam said:


> ^^^^ @Deeez Nuuutz @jlarkin @hotmetal ^^^^


Unfortunately I'm Cupper Joeing on the 28th, got a paid in advance gig...


----------



## Flying_Vee

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Danuta (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

Lordy. I survived the pull of the lever last time (ahem). Worried my resolve won't hold up this time.


----------



## Glenn

95% sure I will be there (at this not to be missed event) also

Won't formally add my name to the list at this point but doing all possible to keep the diary clear


----------



## Jony

I must resist.


----------



## L&R

I am going to move to UK


----------



## The Systemic Kid

L&R said:


> I am going to move to UK


Get a move on then, borders close 11.00pm March 29


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Forgot. As a forum member, you get a concession


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Jony said:


> I must resist.


Why?


----------



## Drewster

joey24dirt said:


> +1 hour getting past Birmingham


An hour invested to avoid Birmingham is never wasted!!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Needless to say if anyone requires transportation from Thatcham / Newbury I'd be delighted to have you aboard.


----------



## Norvin

Anybody thinking of going from from N Wales/Shropshire area?


----------



## RobW

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Danuta (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

Sounds great, less than an hour from me so I'm in.


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

MediumRoastSteam said:


> ^^^^ @Deeez Nuuutz @jlarkin @hotmetal ^^^^


I'm up for it, Alberto.

Just got to get permission from swmbo before I commit


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> I'm up for it, Alberto.
> 
> Just got to get permission from swmbo before I commit


Cool! Let me know and I'll pick you up.


----------



## Hasi

Need to check my travelling options, any recommendations?

How about flying into Bristol vs. London (guess Cardiff isn't uberly well connected to Austria flightwise... deffo want to avoid Birmingham







)?

Places to stay (dry, safe and clean preferred)?


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> Need to check my travelling options, any recommendations?
> 
> How about flying into Bristol vs. London (guess Cardiff isn't uberly well connected to Austria flightwise... deffo want to avoid Birmingham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )?
> 
> Places to stay (dry, safe and clean preferred)?


Cardiff is in a whole different country to Cirencester.

Think Bristol is closer than London by about an hours drive.


----------



## rob177palmer

Hasi said:


> Need to check my travelling options, any recommendations?
> 
> How about flying into Bristol vs. London (guess Cardiff isn't uberly well connected to Austria flightwise... deffo want to avoid Birmingham
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )?
> 
> Places to stay (dry, safe and clean preferred)?


I can do you a lift to and from Bristol if you get the airport flyer bus / taxi to get you into the city (Clifton triangle I think)


----------



## Hasi

rob177palmer said:


> I can do you a lift to and from Bristol if you get the airport flyer bus / taxi to get you into the city (Clifton triangle I think)


thx mate! I'll have a look at possible flights...


----------



## coffeechap

Fly into Bristol and either stay in bath ( in which case I will sort you out a lift) or if I can clear up some space ( evacuate the family) there will be room at mine


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Danuta (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

Looking forward to it. I'm hoping there may be a slim chance that a Monolith will also be there...


----------



## coffeechap

I can bug try to get a monolith there


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

coffeechap said:


> I can bug try to get a monolith there


That would be amazing if possible, Dave. I've been leaning toward the flat as I prefer medium to light roasts most of the time, and from what I've read, my understanding is the flat suits the lighter roasts better?

I'd be happy to see any Monolith in the flesh though...


----------



## jaffro

Ah I'd really like to come, just need to see if I can get there somehow from St Albans...!


----------



## coffeechap

jaffro said:


> Ah I'd really like to come, just need to see if I can get there somehow from St Albans...!


You may be able to come with Glenn if he is going to make it


----------



## Hasi

Oh noes, last week's announcements made travelling complex...

- Flybmi ceased operations and

- SZG (Salzburg Airport, my nearest connexion) closing for runway maintenance works as of April 24

Anyone joining in out of London (area)?


----------



## coffeechap

Hasi said:


> Oh noes, last week's announcements made travelling complex...
> 
> - Flybmi ceased operations and
> 
> - SZG (Salzburg Airport, my nearest connexion) closing for runway maintenance works as of April 24
> 
> Anyone joining in out of London (area)?


Pretty sure @Glenn will sort you out, he will be coming from London, otherwise get a train to Swindon and I can collectvyou


----------



## jimbojohn55

sign me up - fingers crossed im not in Edinburgh --ha its only family



1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Danuta (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55
​


----------



## coffeechap

Ok folks there has been an amazing development for the forum day!

Having spoken to Reiss at Londinium he very kindly offered to provide a pressure transducer to be fitted to an existing Londinium R model, however we have had an amazing development. Reiss is providing a brand new Londinium R with pressure transducer for the event, so that anyone attending can have the chance to have a go on it and compare it to the other iterations that will also be there, so an excellent opportunity for current Londinium owners to have a go and compare directly the differences in the machines.

As if this was not good enough, this machine will be given away on the day, let me repeat this as I was pretty gobsmacked *A Londinium R will be given away at the forum event*

In order for you to be in with a chance of being the lucky person who gets to take that machine home at the end of the event, you have to actually be at the event, so every paying participant at the event will been included in the draw for the Londinium.

So now is the time to get your names onto the list, the n7mbers might be extended beyond 50 as a result of this addition. For transparency I will not have the opportunity to enter the draw as I will be drawing the lucky winner at the end of the event.

So get your names down quick folks


----------



## joey24dirt

You're flipping kidding me!!! If I put my name on and can't make it I'll feel bad for taking the spot


----------



## Thecatlinux

These spaces are going to go like hot cakes


----------



## ashcroc

Tempted to ask if anyone coming from London has a space in their car (for a share of fuel cost of coarse) even though I doubt I have the space for a LR.

EDIT: Scrub that. Already busy that weekend anyhow.


----------



## MildredM

Flipping fantastic - what an amazing gesture ^^^


----------



## Thecatlinux

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Danuta (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17 Thecatlinux


----------



## joey24dirt

Screw it add me I'll make it work.


----------



## coffeechap

And as if this wasn't enough to tempt you, the list of grinders that will be there is astonishing to

Compak r120

Ek 43

Mazzer Zm manual and electronic

Variable speed versalab

Hg1 with wug motor

Hopefully a couple of kafatek s!


----------



## MildredM

My support with this little lot (+1) feels so inadequate


















One for each machine, I think! They knew how to create a logo back in the dark ages - I can't wait for the big reveal


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Screw it add me I'll make it work.


CU when you get there!


----------



## coffeechap

MildredM said:


> My support with this little lot (+1) feels so inadequate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One for each machine, I think! They knew how to create a logo back in the dark ages - I can't wait for the big reveal


Your support is awesome, all these lovely things coming together for the forum enjoyment


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Wow!! That's pretty amazing and a fantastic gesture!

I've wanted to try a Lever for some time and this is my perfect opportunity. Happy days!


----------



## 4515

Just seen the update

Thanks coffeedude for the prod

I'm in

1. grumpydaddy



2. Heligan
​


3. Hasi
​


4. johnealey
​


5. Dumnorix
​


6. MrShades
​


7. Rob177palmer
​


8. Jollybean
​


9. richwade80
​


10. Rhys
​


11. Danuta (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)
​


12. MediumRoastSteam
​


13. Flying_vee
​


14. RobW
​


15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17 Thecatlinux

18 Working dog
​


----------



## 4515

1. grumpydaddy



2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Danuta (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW
​


15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17 Thecatlinux

18 Working dog

19 joey24dirt

edit - no idea why its adding extra lines
​


----------



## 4515

I'm travelling down on the Saturday late afternoon from J31 M1. If anyone is travelling down on the Saturday and wants a lift there is plenty of parking at ours. Happy to drive you down. Space for three passengers


----------



## joey24dirt

working dog said:


> I'm travelling down on the Saturday late afternoon from J31 M1. If anyone is travelling down on the Saturday and wants a lift there is plenty of parking at ours. Happy to drive you down. Space for three passengers


Is it Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Is it Saturday or Sunday?


It's on the Sunday!


----------



## 4515

joey24dirt said:


> Is it Saturday or Sunday?


Travelling down on the Saturday and staying in the Travelodge. Its a few mins away from Rave for the Sunday kick off


----------



## Stevebee

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Danuta (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17 Thecatlinux

18 Working dog

19 joey24dirt

20.Stevebee

Enjoyed the last one and have got an L1 since then to add to the tiny PV Lusso


----------



## jimbojohn55

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Danuta (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux

18. Working dog

19. joey24dirt

20. Stevebee
​


----------



## Hasi

looking so much fwd to it 

Hopefully I can finish my SD1 early enough for such a road trip!

[Take 'er home tour 2019], baby 

So, Travelodge' s the place to be?


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> So, Travelodge' s the place to be?


Their coffee will certainly be an experiance.


----------



## Flying_Vee

ashcroc said:


> Their coffee will certainly be an experiance.


I had great coffee in a Travelodge all last week.

I find the diddy kettle in the room is pretty good for a steady v60 pour.


----------



## Glenn

I'm driving from London on the day if anyone needs a lift and can get to Northwood Hills (Met Line) for 0730 departure. Or if you wish to park at my place and car-share that's cool also


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> looking so much fwd to it
> 
> Hopefully I can finish my SD1 early enough for such a road trip!
> 
> [Take 'er home tour 2019], baby
> 
> So, Travelodge' s the place to be?


I guess we've set a date for your handle completion


----------



## Jollybean

Wow. What an offer. Just using it would be enough for me to go, so a chance of taking it home with you is unbelievable. Very generous of Reiss. Sounds like another fantastic day are organising Coffeechap. Thanks very much for all the hard work that goes into organising it all.


----------



## Hasi

Now, who's booked all those nice rooms in the area?!

Sleeping in the car will save me a ton (maybe a few beer tokens down), what decent mobile coffee maker can I get for this?

Or is anyone local willing to accept fine Austrian craft beer in exchange for a stay over? Or beans if need be 

(PS: I've really skipped the flight option for there's nothing suitable AND useful AND affordable around)


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> Now, who's booked all those nice rooms in the area?!
> 
> Sleeping in the car will save me a ton (maybe a few beer tokens down), what decent mobile coffee maker can I get for this?
> 
> Or is anyone local willing to accept fine Austrian craft beer in exchange for a stay over? Or beans if need be


I think there may be, but you'll likely have to put up with me


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> I think there may be, but you'll likely have to put up with me


Aren't you kind of completely on the wrong side of the country mate?


----------



## joey24dirt

Hasi said:


> Aren't you kind of completely on the wrong side of the country mate?


I am, but I'm staying out for the night darn sarf also


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> I am, but I'm staying out for the night darn sarf also


makes sense


----------



## 4515

Hasi said:


> So, Travelodge' s the place to be?


Its probably the closest and its a clean bed for the night. I stayed at the Kings Head last time but that's almost £300 for the night now.


----------



## joey24dirt

I'm pretty much sorted I think for getting down. Got use of a pick-up so it's easier to bring the machine home


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> I'm pretty much sorted I think for getting down. Got use of a pick-up so it's easier to bring the machine home


Rest assured it's not a 3-group...


----------



## d_lash

coffeechap said:


> I can bug try to get a monolith there


It worked!


----------



## d_lash

1. grumpydaddy



2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux

18. Working dog

19. joey24dirt

20. Stevebee
​
21. dlash


----------



## El carajillo

Look's like a good turnout, enjoy your day:good:


----------



## joey24dirt

Can we close this thread before my odds of winning get any worse


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

joey24dirt said:


> Can we close this thread before my odds of winning get any worse


My thoughts exactly, Joey!!


----------



## Snakehips

Would it be wrong for me to turn up and bring a Monolith Conical?


----------



## Hasi

Snakehips said:


> Would it be wrong for me to turn up and bring a Monolith Conical?


it would be wrong not to turn up in the first place!


----------



## coffeechap

d_lash said:


> It worked!


And with @Snakehips kind offer we have both of them coming!


----------



## coffeechap

Snakehips said:


> Would it be wrong for me to turn up and bring a Monolith Conical?


You can only turn up if your name is on the list (sort it out snakey)


----------



## jymbob

Ooh, that's my birthday too. Tempting, tempting...


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

coffeechap said:


> And with @Snakehips kind offer we have both of them coming!


Super news!!


----------



## joey24dirt

jymbob said:


> Ooh, that's my birthday too. Tempting, tempting...


Collect your machine from there instead


----------



## Snakehips

1. grumpydaddy



2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux

18. Working dog

19. joey24dirt

20. Stevebee
​
21. dlash

22. Snakehips


----------



## jaffro

Glenn said:


> I'm driving from London on the day if anyone needs a lift and can get to Northwood Hills (Met Line) for 0730 departure. Or if you wish to park at my place and car-share that's cool also


 @Glenn still got space? If so I'll double check the diary tomorrow and get my name on the list...


----------



## Glenn

Sure do


----------



## Planter

Looks a great day and cannot wait to take home my new LR

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux

18. Working dog

19. joey24dirt

20. Stevebee

21. dlash

22. Snakehips

23. Planter


----------



## jaffro

Glenn said:


> Sure do


 @Glenn right, that settles it, I'll be there!


----------



## jaffro

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux

18. Working dog

19. joey24dirt

20. Stevebee

21. dlash

22. Snakehips

23. Planter

24. Jaffro


----------



## MildredM

I could make badges


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> I could make badges


You could stop being anti-social and come and join us........ and bring cake!


----------



## coffeechap

So far a one in 25 chance for those attending, can't believe this is not fully subscribed yet


----------



## Nopapercup

Gutted I'm not in the country for this. Trying to move flights and appointments but not looking likely.


----------



## rob177palmer

I will happily book two [raffle] places ....!


----------



## coffeechap

rob177palmer said:


> I will happily book two [raffle] places ....!


I am sure you would!


----------



## MildredM

Snakehips said:


> You could stop being anti-social and come and join us........ and bring cake!


It would have been nice to have been invited by a FRIEND!


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> It would have been nice to have been invited by a FRIEND!


 @MildredM Would you accept my invite, instead?


----------



## Nicknak

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux

18. Working dog

19. joey24dirt

20. Stevebee

21. dlash

22. Snakehips

23. Planter

24. Jaffro

25. Nicknak


----------



## joey24dirt

coffeechap said:


> So far a one in 25 chance for those attending, can't believe this is not fully subscribed yet


Good I'm glad it isn't


----------



## Niche Coffee

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux

18. Working dog

19. joey24dirt

20. Stevebee

21. dlash

22. Snakehips

23. Planter

24. Jaffro

25. Nicknak

26. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)


----------



## Glenn

Let's fill this up - this is an event NOT to be missed!

2 more spaces for a free ride from London (and there's room in the boot for the prize if you win it!)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux

18. Working dog

19. joey24dirt

20. Stevebee

21. dlash

22. Snakehips

23. Planter

24. Jaffro

25. Nicknak

26. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

27. Systemic kid


----------



## MarkyP

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux

18. Working dog

19. joey24dirt

20. Stevebee

21. dlash

22. Snakehips

23. Planter

24. Jaffro

25. Nicknak

26. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

27. Systemic kid

28. MarkyP


----------



## Hasi

The Systemic Kid said:


> 1. grumpydaddy
> 
> 2. Heligan
> 
> 3. Hasi
> 
> 4. johnealey
> 
> 5. Dumnorix
> 
> 6. MrShades
> 
> 7. Rob177palmer
> 
> 8. Jollybean
> 
> 9. richwade80
> 
> 10. Rhys
> 
> 11. (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)
> 
> 12. MediumRoastSteam
> 
> 13. Flying_vee
> 
> 14. RobW
> 
> 15. Deeez Nuuutz
> 
> 16. jimbojohn55
> 
> 17. Thecatlinux
> 
> 18. Working dog
> 
> 19. joey24dirt
> 
> 20. Stevebee
> 
> 21. dlash
> 
> 22. Snakehips
> 
> 23. Planter
> 
> 24. Jaffro
> 
> 25. Nicknak
> 
> 26. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)
> 
> 27. Systemic kid


hopefully I won't forget your fork... c u when u get there!


----------



## MildredM

Can the atendees please not change their avatars and for those who don't sport one please make sure you do do soon. Thank you


----------



## joey24dirt

MildredM said:


> Can the atendees please not change their avatars and for those who don't sport one please make sure you do do soon. Thank you


Erm.... ok ?


----------



## Snakehips

MildredM said:


> Can the atendees please not change their avatars and for those who don't sport one please make sure you do do soon. Thank you


Flipping Bossy Madam!


----------



## H_P

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux

18. Working dog

19. joey24dirt

20. Stevebee

21. dlash

22. Snakehips

23. Planter

24. Jaffro

25. Nicknak

26. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

27. Systemic kid

28. MarkyP

29. H_P


----------



## Jollybean

Now sporting a new avatar as requested Mildred


----------



## 9719

Jollybean said:


> Now sporting a new avatar as requested Mildred


Some will go to great lengths to please our Madame


----------



## Hasi

********** said:


> Some will go to great lengths to please our Madame


erm...


----------



## Jollybean

It is so worthwhile though


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

MildredM said:


> Can the atendees please not change their avatars and for those who don't sport one please make sure you do do soon. Thank you


Done


----------



## jlarkin

coffeechap said:


> Ok folks there has been an amazing development for the forum day!
> 
> Having spoken to Reiss at Londinium he very kindly offered to provide a pressure transducer to be fitted to an existing Londinium R model, however we have had an amazing development. Reiss is providing a brand new Londinium R with pressure transducer for the event, so that anyone attending can have the chance to have a go on it and compare it to the other iterations that will also be there, so an excellent opportunity for current Londinium owners to have a go and compare directly the differences in the machines.
> 
> As if this was not good enough, this machine will be given away on the day, let me repeat this as I was pretty gobsmacked *A Londinium R will be given away at the forum event*
> 
> In order for you to be in with a chance of being the lucky person who gets to take that machine home at the end of the event, you have to actually be at the event, so every paying participant at the event will been included in the draw for the Londinium.
> 
> So now is the time to get your names onto the list, the n7mbers might be extended beyond 50 as a result of this addition. For transparency I will not have the opportunity to enter the draw as I will be drawing the lucky winner at the end of the event.
> 
> So get your names down quick folks


Yo Chap, as people might not read the whole thread, is it worth adding this to the opening post as well? Wondering if people might start there and then skip to the end type thing? I know if I hadn't accepted that booking I'd be there in an instant. It's going to be amazing and I'm very jealous of all who are attending.


----------



## joey24dirt

jlarkin said:


> Yo Chap, as people might not read the whole thread, is it worth adding this to the opening post as well? Wondering if people might start there and then skip to the end type thing? I know if I hadn't accepted that booking I'd be there in an instant. It's going to be amazing and I'm very jealous of all who are attending.


I think that's a bad idea  there's already too many going haha


----------



## coffeechap

jlarkin said:


> Yo Chap, as people might not read the whole thread, is it worth adding this to the opening post as well? Wondering if people might start there and then skip to the end type thing? I know if I hadn't accepted that booking I'd be there in an instant. It's going to be amazing and I'm very jealous of all who are attending.


Great idea joe all done


----------



## ATZ

I'm so annoyed I'm on holiday whilst this is on. Trying to work out if I can attend as we'll be in the SW.


----------



## joey24dirt

ATZ said:


> I'm so annoyed I'm on holiday whilst this is on. Trying to work out if I can attend as we'll be in the SW.


It's only round the corner


----------



## coffeechap

Yay I get to play on the LR for a month, I'll try not to destroy it before then!


----------



## joey24dirt

coffeechap said:


> Yay I get to play on the LR for a month, I'll try not to destroy it before then!
> 
> View attachment 39632


Look after it for me


----------



## MildredM

Haha! What's that manky old cloth on top


----------



## coffeechap

Certainly not anything as lovely as these!


----------



## jimbojohn55

I would so want to pull both levers at once


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Can be arranged. Coffechap will hold the machine down while you do.


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> Certainly not anything as lovely as these!
> 
> View attachment 39639


Hahaha! What happened to let's wait then


----------



## coffeechap

MildredM said:


> Hahaha! What happened to let's wait then


Need the beautiful things to be seen


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> Need the beautiful things to be seen


Haha! I have to say, these have been the most exciting logos I've tackled! Can't wait to see a load of pics from the day - the machines AND towels, what a sight it's going to be!


----------



## L&R

Gaggia Logo ?


----------



## jimbojohn55

Reminds me of something in the bunker &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## coffeechap

jimbojohn55 said:


> Reminds me of something in the bunker &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> View attachment 39649


Indeed, perhaps the star of the show!


----------



## Hasi




----------



## CallumT

Let's go ahead and make it official;

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux

18. Working dog

19. joey24dirt

20. Stevebee

21. dlash

22. Snakehips

23. Planter

24. Jaffro

25. Nicknak

26. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

27. Systemic kid

28. MarkyP

29. H_P

30. CallumT

Looking forward to this event as always - nice to catch up!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

That's raised the tone of the day ten notches


----------



## joey24dirt

Really looking forward to this now 

Do we just pay on the day?


----------



## coffeechap

The Systemic Kid said:


> That's raised the tone of the day ten notches


You have to be in it to win it !!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> You have to be in it to win it !!!!


Er, I am


----------



## coffeechap

The Systemic Kid said:


> That's raised the tone of the day ten notches


We just need @Mrboots2u and @Xpenno to commit now to get the old crew together again!


----------



## coffeechap

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux

18. Working dog

19. joey24dirt

20. Stevebee

21. dlash

22. Snakehips

23. Planter

24. Jaffro

25. Nicknak

26. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

27. Systemic kid

28. MarkyP

29. H_P

30. CallumT

31. Bigben

32. Camv6


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> We just need @Mrboots2u and @Xpenno to commit now to get the old crew together again!


This lot?


----------



## coffeechap

joey24dirt said:


> Really looking forward to this now
> 
> Do we just pay on the day?


Will sort out payment details next week


----------



## coffeechap

The Systemic Kid said:


> This lot?
> 
> View attachment 39673


Indeed


----------



## somersetboy

Hi Coffeechap. My name is Dee, y7ou recommended me on this thread from HomeBarista. I can come if you can accommodate me. if you can then let me know the date pls?







Thanks.


----------



## coffeechap

somersetboy said:


> Hi Coffeechap. My name is Dee, y7ou recommended me on this thread from HomeBarista. I can come if you can accommodate me. if you can then let me know the date pls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Introduce yourself on here @somersetboy I appreciate that you want to have a look at the mazzer and other grinders, there is an array of levers at the event and a bunch of great people, the date is the 28th April, have a read through thisbthread


----------



## Planter

Is there going to be an EK at the day chap? Never had a go on one and it's a future possibility!


----------



## Mr Binks

Is there still space for this event? Would be very interested in coming along. Thanks to @jimbojohn55 for pointing me here.


----------



## MarkyP

I'm bringing mine down with me...


----------



## jimbojohn55

Mr Binks said:


> Is there still space for this event? Would be very interested in coming along. Thanks to @jimbojohn55 for pointing me here.


Just copy paste this list and add your name



1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux

18. Working dog

19. joey24dirt

20. Stevebee

21. dlash

22. Snakehips

23. Planter

24. Jaffro

25. Nicknak

26. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

27. Systemic kid

28. MarkyP

29. H_P

30. CallumT

31. Bigben

32. Camv6
​


----------



## Mr Binks

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux

18. Working dog

19. joey24dirt

20. Stevebee

21. dlash

22. Snakehips

23. Planter

24. Jaffro

25. Nicknak

26. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

27. Systemic kid

28. MarkyP

29. H_P

30. CallumT

31. Bigben

32. Camv6

33. Mr Binks


----------



## christos_geo

So unbelievably upset I'll be missing this this year. Flying out to DC same day for work. I did in fact try to reschedule work to be there but no sausage









You guys will have an incredible time. And don't forget your cheque book.


----------



## matharon

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux

18. Working dog

19. joey24dirt

20. Stevebee

21. dlash

22. Snakehips

23. Planter

24. Jaffro

25. Nicknak

26. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

27. Systemic kid

28. MarkyP

29. H_P

30. CallumT

31. Bigben

32. Camv6

33. Mr Binks

34. Matharon

Apologies for late confirmation due to family commitments, now cleared.


----------



## jymbob

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux

18. Working dog

19. joey24dirt

20. Stevebee

21. dlash

22. Snakehips

23. Planter

24. Jaffro

25. Nicknak

26. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

27. Systemic kid

28. MarkyP

29. H_P

30. CallumT

31. Bigben

32. Camv6

33. Mr Binks

34. Matharon

35. Jymbob

Happy birthday to me!


----------



## joey24dirt

I'll just bring your machine to the forum day then @jymbob ?


----------



## nigeljh

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux

18. Working dog

19. joey24dirt

20. Stevebee

21. dlash

22. Snakehips

23. Planter

24. Jaffro

25. Nicknak

26. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

27. Systemic kid

28. MarkyP

29. H_P

30. CallumT

31. Bigben

32. Camv6

33. Mr Binks

34. Matharon

35. Jymbob

36. nigeljh (+puppy!)

I *think* everything can be sorted for me to get there


----------



## Mister_Tad

I'm rather keen to attend this, but Mrs_Tad already has something booked with some of her friends for the day, which means my daughter is in my care for the day.

I mean, she's generally interested in the big shiny thing in the kitchen, and enjoys using her own toy espresso machine, but 6 hours of coffee may be a bit much for a 6yo to take in :/


----------



## Mr Binks

Mister_Tad said:


> I'm rather keen to attend this, but Mrs_Tad already has something booked with some of her friends for the day, which means my daughter is in my care for the day.
> 
> I mean, she's generally interested in the big shiny thing in the kitchen, and enjoys using her own toy espresso machine, but 6 hours of coffee may be a bit much for a 6yo to take in :/


You've got to start training them early, just imagine the standard of coffee you'll be getting later in life if she gets the hang of it now......


----------



## joey24dirt

My youngest started helping me make coffee around his 2nd birthday, so I'm expecting a full roastery by the time he's leaving school.


----------



## Rhys

Mister_Tad said:


> I'm rather keen to attend this, but Mrs_Tad already has something booked with some of her friends for the day, which means my daughter is in my care for the day.
> 
> I mean, she's generally interested in the big shiny thing in the kitchen, and enjoys using her own toy espresso machine, but 6 hours of coffee may be a bit much for a 6yo to take in :/


That's OK. Someone will give her a few espresso, and then she can play with @nigeljh 's puppy..


----------



## nigeljh

Rhys said:


> That's OK. Someone will give her a few espresso, and then she can play with @nigeljh 's puppy..


Perfect, need someone to keep him amused!


----------



## VivaLaTank

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. (Rhys's other half, unless a +1 is acceptable?)

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux*

18. Working dog

19. joey24dirt

20. Stevebee

21. dlash

22. Snakehips

23. Planter

24. Jaffro

25. Nicknak

26. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

27. Systemic kid

28. MarkyP

29. H_P

30. CallumT

31. Bigben

32. Camv6

33. Mr Binks

34. Matharon

35. Jymbob

36. nigeljh (+puppy!)

37. VivaLaTank


----------



## Papagilou

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Rhys's other half

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux*

18. Working dog

19. joey24dirt

20. Stevebee

21. dlash

22. Snakehips

23. Planter

24. Jaffro

25. Nicknak

26. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

27. Systemic kid

28. MarkyP

29. H_P

30. CallumT

31. Bigben

32. Camv6

33. Mr Binks

34. Matharon

35. Jymbob

36. nigeljh (+puppy!)

37. VivaLaTank

38. Papagilou


----------



## Grahamg

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Rhys's other half

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux*

18. Working dog

19. joey24dirt

20. Stevebee

21. dlash

22. Snakehips

23. Planter

24. Jaffro

25. Nicknak

26. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

27. Systemic kid

28. MarkyP

29. H_P

30. CallumT

31. Bigben

32. Camv6

33. Mr Binks

34. Matharon

35. Jymbob

36. nigeljh (+puppy!)

37. VivaLaTank

38. Papagilou

39. GrahamG


----------



## MildredM

Um . . . just doing the badges and spotted some names are missing from the last tally with 39 names, post 200.


----------



## MildredM

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Rhys's other half

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux*

18. Working dog

19. joey24dirt

20. Stevebee

21. dlash

22. Snakehips

23. Planter

24. Jaffro

25. Nicknak

26. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

27. Systemic kid

28. MarkyP

29. H_P

30. CallumT

31. Bigben

32. Camv6

33. Mr Binks

34. Matharon

35. Jymbob

36. nigeljh (+puppy!)

37. VivaLaTank

38. Papagilou

39. GrahamG

40. Coffeechap

41. Glenn


----------



## MildredM

I could have sworn there were a couple more (who are not on the list but when I started doing the badges were).

El carajill and Johnnycooper29.

Must have dreamt it!!!

If you want an avatar on your badge make sure it's showing under your name please, and shout if you'd like a spare badge for an attending oh/friend/child/dog then let me know


----------



## Grahamg

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Rhys's other half

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux*

18. Working dog

19. joey24dirt

20. Stevebee

21. dlash

22. Snakehips

23. Planter

24. Jaffro

25. Nicknak

26. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

27. Systemic kid

28. MarkyP

29. H_P

30. CallumT

31. Bigben

32. Camv6

33. Mr Binks

34. Matharon

35. Jymbob

36. nigeljh (+puppy!)

37. VivaLaTank

38. Papagilou

39. Coffeechap

40. Glenn


----------



## Grahamg

Just had to remove my name, I've been trumped by a four year old's birthday party!


----------



## Hasi

Grahamg said:


> Just had to remove my name, I've been trumped by a four year old's birthday party!


Which also is a brilliant occasion for brexiting



br


----------



## jonnycooper29

MildredM said:


> I could have sworn there were a couple more (who are not on the list but when I started doing the badges were).
> 
> El carajill and Johnnycooper29.
> 
> Must have dreamt it!!!
> 
> If you want an avatar on your badge make sure it's showing under your name please, and shout if you'd like a spare badge for an attending oh/friend/child/dog then let me know


Unfortunately I was never on the list and most likely won't be! My better half is running a half marathon the same day and I value my life too much not to go and support her...

I'm only 30 minutes away too next time!


----------



## ashcroc

jonnycooper29 said:


> Unfortunately I was never on the list and most likely won't be! My better half is running a half marathon the same day and I value my life too much not to go and support her...
> 
> I'm only 30 minutes away too next time!


Wave her off at the start, go to lever day then welcome her at the finish after!


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> Wave her off at the start, go to lever day then welcome her at the finish after!


he said half marathon, not triple iron man


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> he said half marathon, not triple iron man


If she runs half as slow as me it should be doable hehe.


----------



## Hasi

ashcroc said:


> If she runs half as slow as me it should be doable hehe.


Which wouldn't be called running anymore, in the last place.


----------



## Thecatlinux

Why have I gained an asterisk after my name , am I set to win the star price .? Or are there conditions about my attendance?

Mildly panicking:-/


----------



## Hasi

Thecatlinux said:


> Why have I gained an asterisk after my name , am I set to win the star price .? Or are there conditions about my attendance?
> 
> Mildly panicking:-/


isn't it a reference to your avatar background


----------



## MildredM

Thecatlinux said:


> Why have I gained an asterisk after my name , am I set to win the star price .? Or are there conditions about my attendance?
> 
> Mildly panicking:-/


Tipped to win the L-R ?!!!


----------



## jymbob

Thecatlinux said:


> Why have I gained an asterisk after my name , am I set to win the star price .? Or are there conditions about my attendance?
> 
> Mildly panicking:-/


Looks like it crept in with @VivaLaTank - so unless he knows something we don't, I'm assuming it's just a typo!


----------



## VivaLaTank

@Thecatlinux , @jymbob

Oops, that must have been me messing up when trying to add my name to the list on my phone.

Sorry Everyone


----------



## Hasi

Apologies will be accepted during your keynote speech at the opening ceremony of the event.


----------



## jymbob

@Hasi have you managed to procure the glitter cannon for the opening ceremony yet?


----------



## Hasi

in the works...

... if I can get it through the tunnel, size-wise, that is.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Which one, Tom, Dick or Harry??


----------



## VivaLaTank

Hasi said:


> Apologies will be accepted during your keynote speech at the opening ceremony of the event.


Oh bother, I think I'd rather run* the marathon...









*walk


----------



## Sharkie

grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Rhys's other half

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux*

18. Working dog

19. joey24dirt

20. Stevebee

21. dlash

22. Snakehips

23. Planter

24. Jaffro

25. Nicknak

26. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

27. Systemic kid

28. MarkyP

29. H_P

30. CallumT

31. Bigben

32. Camv6

33. Mr Binks

34. Matharon

35. Jymbob

36. nigeljh (+puppy!)

37. VivaLaTank

38. Papagilou

39. Coffeechap

40. Glenn

41. Sharkie +1 (Danny)


----------



## coffeechap

Only 9mote slots available folks such amazing odds on a new LR!


----------



## Snakehips

Sad to say that the odds of winning a fabulous LR have just shortened.

I regret that I am having to cross my name off the list









I wish all who do attend, a pleasant and interesting day and, all the best in the raffle.









1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Rhys's other half

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux*

18. Working dog

19. joey24dirt

20. Stevebee

21. dlash

22. Planter

23. Jaffro

24. Nicknak

25. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

26. Systemic kid

27. MarkyP

28. H_P

29. CallumT

30. Bigben

31. Camv6

32. Mr Binks

33. Matharon

34. Jymbob

35. nigeljh (+puppy!)

36. VivaLaTank

37. Papagilou

38. Coffeechap

39. Glenn

40. Sharkie


----------



## tohenk2

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Rhys's other half

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux*

18. Working dog

19. joey24dirt

20. Stevebee

21. dlash

22. Planter

23. Jaffro

24. Nicknak

25. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

26. Systemic kid

27. MarkyP

28. H_P

29. CallumT

30. Bigben

31. Camv6

32. Mr Binks

33. Matharon

34. Jymbob

35. nigeljh (+puppy!)

36. VivaLaTank

37. Papagilou

38. Coffeechap

39. Glenn

40. Sharkie

41. Tohenk2


----------



## Paul Pratt

You guys have all the fun, shame I am unable to go. Looks a great day out for any lever head.


----------



## Hasi

Soundtrack for the day... Lever Johnny!






Nailed it.


----------



## joey24dirt

Is the one about working your fingers to the bone too? (Ref to me whittling away to get these bloody handles made in time )


----------



## grumpydaddy

A shed load of those:

https://www.lyrics.com/lyrics/work%20ones%20fingers%20to%20the%20bone


----------



## Wilmars

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Rhys's other half

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux*

18. Working dog

19. joey24dirt

20. Stevebee

21. dlash

22. Planter

23. Jaffro

24. Nicknak

25. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

26. Systemic kid

27. MarkyP

28. H_P

29. CallumT

30. Bigben

31. Camv6

32. Mr Binks

33. Matharon

34. Jymbob

35. nigeljh (+puppy!)

36. VivaLaTank

37. Papagilou

38. Coffeechap

39. Glenn

40. Sharkie

41. Tohenk2

42. Wilmars


----------



## Wilmars

ok - I'm signed up - be gentle with a newbie!


----------



## joey24dirt

Wilmars said:


> ok - I'm signed up - be gentle with a newbie!


Doesn't work like that I'm afraid


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Doesn't work like that I'm afraid


aww no need to be afraid mate!


----------



## 4515

Aplogies - Ive got to dip out.

Some time ago I mentioned that the roof of the house needed replacing. Well it should've been almost finished by now. Instead Ive just found out that he starts on the weekend of the lever day, working all weekend and the following two weeks.

To maintain matrimonial harmony and to be around in case theres any issues (the ceilings are vaulted so theres no buffer between the roof and the rooms) I've agreed to be at home that weekend.

Removed myself from the list

1. grumpydaddy


​


2. Heligan
​

​


3. Hasi
​

​


4. johnealey
​

​


5. Dumnorix
​

​


6. MrShades
​

​


7. Rob177palmer
​

​


8. Jollybean
​

​


9. richwade80
​

​


10. Rhys
​

​


11. Rhys's other half
​

​


12. MediumRoastSteam
​

​


13. Flying_vee
​

​


14. RobW
​

​


15. Deeez Nuuutz
​

​


16. jimbojohn55
​

​


17. Thecatlinux*
​

​


18. joey24dirt
​

​
19



. Stevebee
​

​


20. dlash
​

​


21. Planter
​

​


22. Jaffro
​

​


23. Nicknak
​

​


24. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)
​

​


25. Systemic kid
​

​


26. MarkyP
​

​


27. H_P
​

​


28. CallumT
​

​
29



. Bigben
​

​


30. Camv6
​

​


31. Mr Binks
​

​


32. Matharon
​

​


33. Jymbob
​

​


34. nigeljh (+puppy!)
​

​


35. VivaLaTank
​

​


36. Papagilou
​

​


37. Coffeechap
​

​


38. Glenn
​

​
39



. Sharkie
​

​


40. Tohenk2

41. Wilmars
​

​


----------



## 4515

Cheap Travelodge room available for the night before the lever day

Ive pre-booked a room at the Travelodge which is within walking distance of Rave (IIRC)

Double room, no breakfast. Cost me £70, yours for £50. Current price of the room is £84

PM me if interested

EDIT : No longer available

Sold to the winner of the LR


----------



## tohenk2

1. grumpydaddy


​


2. Heligan
​

​


3. Hasi
​

​


4. johnealey
​


5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Rhys's other half

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux*
​


18. joey24dirt
​
19. Stevebee


​


20. dlash
​


21. Planter

22. Jaffro

23. Nicknak

24. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

25. Systemic kid

26. MarkyP

27. H_P

28. CallumT
​
29. Bigben


​


30. Camv6
​

​


31. Mr Binks
​

​


32. Matharon
​

​


33. Jymbob
​

​


34. nigeljh (+puppy!)
​

​


35. VivaLaTank
​

​


36. Papagilou
​

​


37. Coffeechap
​

​


38. Glenn
​
39. Sharkie


​


40. Tohenk2

41. Wilmars

42. Tohenk2's other half
​


----------



## tohenk2

I have a spare Vesuvius crate. If anybody wants it (free) I can take it along. The bottom is a bit damaged but can be repaired easily, the rest is good.


----------



## nigeljh

Another obstacle has come up to prevent me attending - I went and broke my leg! So I can't realistically see any way me and the pup can make it now. Gutted, but such is life!

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Rhys's other half

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux*

18. joey24dirt

19. Stevebee

20. dlash

21. Planter

22. Jaffro

23. Nicknak

24. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

25. Systemic kid

26. MarkyP

27. H_P

28. CallumT

29. Bigben

30. Camv6

31. Mr Binks

32. Matharon

33. Jymbob

34. VivaLaTank

35. Papagilou

36. Coffeechap

37. Glenn

38. Sharkie

39. Tohenk2

40. Wilmars

41. Tohenk2's other half


----------



## Snakehips

nigeljh said:


> Another obstacle has come up to prevent me attending - I went and broke my leg! So I can't realistically see any way me and the pup can make it now. Gutted, but such is life!


That is most unfortunate. Get well soon!


----------



## Rhys

nigeljh said:


> Another obstacle has come up to prevent me attending - I went and broke my leg! So I can't realistically see any way me and the pup can make it now. Gutted, but such is life!


You want to watch out for those obstacles.. I try to go for those that only mildly bruise you.


----------



## joey24dirt

Is your dog still coming?


----------



## Hasi

nigeljh said:


> Another obstacle has come up to prevent me attending - I went and broke my leg! So I can't realistically see any way me and the pup can make it now. Gutted, but such is life!
> 
> 1. grumpydaddy
> 
> 2. Heligan
> 
> 3. Hasi
> 
> 4. johnealey
> 
> 5. Dumnorix
> 
> 6. MrShades
> 
> 7. Rob177palmer
> 
> 8. Jollybean
> 
> 9. richwade80
> 
> 10. Rhys
> 
> 11. Rhys's other half
> 
> 12. MediumRoastSteam
> 
> 13. Flying_vee
> 
> 14. RobW
> 
> 15. Deeez Nuuutz
> 
> 16. jimbojohn55
> 
> 17. Thecatlinux*
> 
> 18. joey24dirt
> 
> 19. Stevebee
> 
> 20. dlash
> 
> 21. Planter
> 
> 22. Jaffro
> 
> 23. Nicknak
> 
> 24. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)
> 
> 25. Systemic kid
> 
> 26. MarkyP
> 
> 27. H_P
> 
> 28. CallumT
> 
> 29. Bigben
> 
> 30. Camv6
> 
> 31. Mr Binks
> 
> 32. Matharon
> 
> 33. Jymbob
> 
> 34. VivaLaTank
> 
> 35. Papagilou
> 
> 36. Coffeechap
> 
> 37. Glenn
> 
> 38. Sharkie
> 
> 39. Tohenk2
> 
> 40. Wilmars
> 
> 41. Tohenk2's other half


oh noes! get well soon!!


----------



## nigeljh

joey24dirt said:


> Is your dog still coming?


No! He's disappointed too, loves meeting new people (or chew toys as he calls them!)


----------



## Sharkie

@coffeechap

Hi Dave, as the spaces have not all been taken up by forum members I was wondering if it would be possible to bring a friend along on the day?


----------



## joey24dirt

nigeljh said:


> No! He's disappointed too, loves meeting new people (or chew toys as he calls them!)


Oh I think I've just seen your dog over on Instagram. I'm even more upset now


----------



## nigeljh

joey24dirt said:


> Oh I think I've just seen your dog over on Instagram. I'm even more upset now


That makes sense, he's lovely, he just hasn't learnt to keep his sharp little puppy teeth to himself yet!!


----------



## bluebeardmcf

I believe that my very good lady has given me permission to attend. I may be incorrect in this belief, but nobody can prove it, and on the surefire safety measure that I can always say sorry more easily than please, I'll add my stage name here:

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Rhys's other half

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux*

18. joey24dirt

19. Stevebee

20. dlash

21. Planter

22. Jaffro

23. Nicknak

24. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

25. Systemic kid

26. MarkyP

27. H_P

28. CallumT

29. Bigben

30. Camv6

31. Mr Binks

32. Matharon

33. Jymbob

34. VivaLaTank

35. Papagilou

36. Coffeechap

37. Glenn

38. Sharkie

39. Tohenk2

40. Wilmars

41. Tohenk2's other half

42. BlueBeardMcF


----------



## Planter

Out of curiosity, is anyone attending who may potentially bring along a Decent DE1? (I know its not a lever). I kind of want to just see one and see how it works in the flesh.


----------



## coffeechap

Planter said:


> Out of curiosity, is anyone attending who may potentially bring along a Decent DE1? (I know its not a lever). I kind of want to just see one and see how it works in the flesh.


I would rather it is not at this event, perhaps we can contact @decent_espresso for the next event later this year perhaps they will be as generous as Reiss @lespresso and donate a machine to give away! You never know


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Planter said:


> Out of curiosity, is anyone attending who may potentially bring along a Decent DE1? (I know its not a lever). I kind of want to just see one and see how it works in the flesh.


You've got enough machines to play with for now anyway


----------



## Planter

coffeechap said:


> I would rather it is not at this event, perhaps we can contact @decent_espresso for the next event later this year perhaps they will be as generous as Reiss @lespresso and donate a machine to give away! You never know


That's fair enough. It's not going to bother me not having one there. But yes an event later in the year with a decent would be good I think.


----------



## joey24dirt

Had a little panic about this event as I'd only just swapped my on call cover at work. I totally forgot! Anyway it must've been playing on my mind as I had the worst dream about it.

On the drive down I got called out for work and had to go sort out some pumps. Randomly I got my thumb lobbed off too, stopping me from driving down 

The mind is a curious thing haha


----------



## Planter

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> You've got enough machines to play with for now anyway


You can never have too many surely.


----------



## decent_espresso

coffeechap said:


> I would rather it is not at this event, perhaps we can contact @decent_espresso for the next event later this year perhaps they will be as generous as Reiss @lespresso and donate a machine to give away! You never know


I'm in the UK from late May until Early July, and can bring my own DE1 if there happens to be an event between those dates.

-john


----------



## Sharkie

@joey24dirt

Hi fella, just wondering if you will be bringing any of your amazing tampers along to the forum day for sale?

Just thinking I may need to bring some extra funds, and in the meantime think up some excuses for my wife as to why I could possibly need any more coffee equipment


----------



## joey24dirt

Sharkie said:


> @joey24dirt
> 
> Hi fella, just wondering if you will be bringing any of your amazing tampers along to the forum day for sale?
> 
> Just thinking I may need to bring some extra funds, and in the meantime think up some excuses for my wife as to why I could possibly need any more coffee equipment


I can do mate if that's ok with the organisers


----------



## johnealey

Sharkie said:


> Just thinking I may need to bring some extra funds, and in the meantime think up some excuses for my wife as to why I could possibly need any more coffee equipment


" No no, I didn't buy one, it was a runner up prize...." Sure this won't be the only time is used in relation to the forum meet









John


----------



## jymbob

Payment and parking:

1. I think I read somewhere that payment would be requested nearer the time. Just wanted to check I haven't missed anything, and that "nearer" has not in fact happened yet?

2. What's the parking like at Rave? I'm perfectly content to pay for parking nearby if that's required, but it'd be useful to know before I set off if I'm going to need a stash of 20p coins in the glovebox

Looking forward to it!


----------



## coffeechap

Payment will be on the day, plenty of parking at rave


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Do I get a reserved spot??


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Thought not


----------



## coffeechap

The Systemic Kid said:


> Do I get a reserved spot??


Yes of course


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Valet parking?


----------



## coffeechap

The Systemic Kid said:


> Valet parking?


Yes yes yes, always fancied a joy ride in an xc60!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Get your own.


----------



## joey24dirt

I can't believe it's next week. Totally unprepared and so much to do before!!


----------



## jymbob

joey24dirt said:


> I can't believe it's next week. Totally unprepared and so much to do before!!


Happy Easter!


----------



## coffeechap

joey24dirt said:


> I can't believe it's next week. Totally unprepared and so much to do before!!


Your not the only one !


----------



## joey24dirt

coffeechap said:


> Your not the only one !


Hopefully I'll get down in good time to give a helping hand


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Hopefully I'll get down in good time to give a helping hand


don't leave no marks with your nose tip...


----------



## Jollybean Junior

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Rhys's other half

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux*

18. joey24dirt

19. Stevebee

20. dlash

21. Planter

22. Jaffro

23. Nicknak

24. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

25. Systemic kid

26. MarkyP

27. H_P

28. CallumT

29. Bigben

30. Camv6

31. Mr Binks

32. Matharon

33. Jymbob

34. VivaLaTank

35. Papagilou

36. Coffeechap

37. Glenn

38. Sharkie

39. Tohenk2

40. Wilmars

41. Tohenk2's other half

42. BlueBeardMcF

43. Jollybean Junior


----------



## Glenn

Still space for 1 or 2 more from NW London

Leaving Northwood Hills at 0730 if anyone would like a ride

@jaffro - PM me your mobile number please so we can arrange pickups


----------



## Hasi

If you see somebody racing down the wrong side of the road in a funny old ride, it's me.

If you see nobody racing down the wrong side of the road, it's me but the funny old ride didn't make it.


----------



## Rhys

Hasi said:


> If you see somebody racing down the wrong side of the road in a funny old ride, it's me.
> 
> If you see nobody racing down the wrong side of the road, it's me but the funny old ride didn't make it.


Don't tempt fate...


----------



## Hasi

Rhys said:



> Don't tempt fate...


nooo it's not what it looks like!


----------



## Obnic

Late addition. Got a pink ticket from SWMBO and an exit visa from der Schweiz. Flying in Friday.

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Rhys's other half

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux*

18. joey24dirt

19. Stevebee

20. dlash

21. Planter

22. Jaffro

23. Nicknak

24. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

25. Systemic kid

26. MarkyP

27. H_P

28. CallumT

29. Bigben

30. Camv6

31. Mr Binks

32. Matharon

33. Jymbob

34. VivaLaTank

35. Papagilou

36. Coffeechap

37. Glenn

38. Sharkie

39. Tohenk2

40. Wilmars

41. Tohenk2's other half

42. BlueBeardMcF

43. Jollybean Junior

44. Obnic


----------



## Stevebee

Glenn said:


> Still space for 1 or 2 more from NW London
> 
> Leaving Northwood Hills at 0730 if anyone would like a ride
> 
> @jaffro - PM me your mobile number please so we can arrange pickups


 @Glenn sounds ideal for me if still available as I'm in West London


----------



## Glenn

Sorted. See you on Sunday


----------



## coffeechap

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Rhys's other half

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux*

18. joey24dirt

19. Stevebee

20. dlash

21. Planter

22. Jaffro

23. Nicknak

24. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

25. Systemic kid

26. MarkyP

27. H_P

28. CallumT

29. Bigben

30. Camv6

31. Mr Binks

32. Matharon

33. Jymbob

34. VivaLaTank

35. Papagilou

36. Coffeechap not in draw for LR

37. Glenn

38. Sharkie

39. Tohenk2

40. Wilmars

41. Tohenk2's other half

42. BlueBeardMcF

43. Jollybean Junior

44. Obnic

45. Somersetboy


----------



## coffeechap

For info folks, there are limited spaces directly outside of rave so if the parking directly outside is full you will need to park approximately 50 meters away down a side street. Parking outside the personal training site is not allowed


----------



## Sharkie

grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Rhys's other half

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux*

18. joey24dirt

19. Stevebee

20. dlash

21. Planter

22. Jaffro

23. Nicknak

24. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

25. Systemic kid

26. MarkyP

27. H_P

28. CallumT

29. Bigben

30. Camv6

31. Mr Binks

32. Matharon

33. Jymbob

34. VivaLaTank

35. Papagilou

36. Coffeechap not in draw for LR

37. Glenn

38. Sharkie

39. Tohenk2

40. Wilmars

41. Tohenk2's other half

42. BlueBeardMcF

43. Jollybean Junior

44. Obnic

45. Somersetboy

46. Sharkie's +1 (Danny)


----------



## joey24dirt

Sharkie said:


> grumpydaddy
> 
> 2. Heligan
> 
> 3. Hasi
> 
> 4. johnealey
> 
> 5. Dumnorix
> 
> 6. MrShades
> 
> 7. Rob177palmer
> 
> 8. Jollybean
> 
> 9. richwade80
> 
> 10. Rhys
> 
> 11. Rhys's other half
> 
> 12. MediumRoastSteam
> 
> 13. Flying_vee
> 
> 14. RobW
> 
> 15. Deeez Nuuutz
> 
> 16. jimbojohn55
> 
> 17. Thecatlinux*
> 
> 18. joey24dirt
> 
> 19. Stevebee
> 
> 20. dlash
> 
> 21. Planter
> 
> 22. Jaffro
> 
> 23. Nicknak
> 
> 24. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)
> 
> 25. Systemic kid
> 
> 26. MarkyP
> 
> 27. H_P
> 
> 28. CallumT
> 
> 29. Bigben
> 
> 30. Camv6
> 
> 31. Mr Binks
> 
> 32. Matharon
> 
> 33. Jymbob
> 
> 34. VivaLaTank
> 
> 35. Papagilou
> 
> 36. Coffeechap not in draw for LR
> 
> 37. Glenn
> 
> 38. Sharkie
> 
> 39. Tohenk2
> 
> 40. Wilmars
> 
> 41. Tohenk2's other half
> 
> 42. BlueBeardMcF
> 
> 43. Jollybean Junior
> 
> 44. Obnic
> 
> 45. Somersetboy
> 
> 46. Sharkie's +1 (Danny)


How to you going to get away with the tamper now?!


----------



## tohenk2

I would love to buy some classic small black Airscapes - does anybody knows if Rave sells them?


----------



## Sharkie

joey24dirt said:


> How to you going to get away with the tamper now?!


He is under strict instructions or will be walking home


----------



## MildredM

Please can someone be designated chief photographer









There unlikely to be such a well attended event with so many fabulous lever machines, plus grinders etc for the foreseeable future - a group photo or six would be great!!


----------



## coffeechap

MildredM said:


> Please can someone be designated chief photographer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There unlikely to be such a well attended event with so many fabulous lever machines, plus grinders etc for the foreseeable future - a group photo or six would be great!!


I am sure we can sort that out


----------



## nigeljh

MildredM said:


> There unlikely to be such a well attended event with so many fabulous lever machines, plus grinders etc for the foreseeable future


 I suppose photos will be some take some the sting out of missing it


----------



## joey24dirt

Could do a live Instagram feed


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> Could do a live Instagram feed


a true pro that 

@MildredM you surely meant to say fabulous FOLK having a great day with fine lever machines, grinders, accessories, coffee and towels


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> a true pro that
> 
> @MildredM you surely meant to say fabulous FOLK having a great day with fine lever machines, grinders, accessories, coffee and towels


YES!!! That's what I meant!!! And badges!!!!!


----------



## coffeechap

Badges ?


----------



## MildredM

Yikes!!! Apologies to the late joiners . . . Sticky notes for YOU!!


----------



## nigeljh

coffeechap said:



> Badges ?
> 
> View attachment 40105


I see a badge with my name! If you send it to me I'll wear it whilst watching the live stream


----------



## MildredM

nigeljh said:


> I see a badge with my name! If you send it to me I'll wear it whilst watching the live stream


Awww I know . . . I'd packed them before the. . . . Incident


----------



## coffeechap

nigeljh said:


> I see a badge with my name! If you send it to me I'll wear it whilst watching the live stream


Will have to put another name on it, you'll be gutted if it gets pulled out


----------



## nigeljh

coffeechap said:


> Will have to put another name on it, you'll be gutted if it gets pulled out


Please do!!


----------



## Dumnorix

Awesome!!


----------



## jymbob

I can't see my name  did I offend someone?


----------



## MildredM

jymbob said:


> I can't see my name  did I offend someone?


Oh NOOOOOOO how have I missed you?


----------



## MildredM

I whipped a couple out before posting, the ones not going (w/dog, Snake) I wonder if I grabbed you too


----------



## jymbob

MildredM said:


> Oh NOOOOOOO how have I missed you?


It's fine... No, I'm sure you had a good reason... It's not like it's my birthday or anything...

*snuffle*


----------



## Hasi

jymbob said:


> It's fine... No, I'm sure you had a good reason... It's not like it's my birthday or anything...
> 
> *snuffle*


----------



## lhavelund

Hmm, considering a last minute sign-up... I see you're at 46 for the time being. Will need to mull on it and check with the missus what her thinking is this weekend!


----------



## Glenn

You'll kick yourself if you don't attend!


----------



## MildredM

Any more takers for badges? I might be able to get a few more done in time for Sunday


----------



## lhavelund

Glenn said:


> You'll kick yourself if you don't attend!


I'd be one of those awkward buggers standing in a corner by myself, smelling the coffee brewing across the room -- I'm still a baby on the forum! Will check in with the wife today and see.

It's a bit of a jog up, too, but nothing too bad -- about 2 hours, traffic allowing.


----------



## MildredM

lhavelund said:


> I'd be one of those awkward buggers standing in a corner by myself, smelling the coffee brewing across the room -- I'm still a baby on the forum! Will check in with the wife today and see.
> 
> It's a bit of a jog up, too, but nothing too bad -- about 2 hours, traffic allowing.


I am sure you will love it once you're there - and besides, you have to go now, I have made your badge!!!!


----------



## lhavelund

MildredM said:


> I am sure you will love it once you're there - and besides, you have to go now, I have made your badge!!!!


Twisting my arm, Mildred!

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Rhys's other half

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux*

18. joey24dirt

19. Stevebee

20. dlash

21. Planter

22. Jaffro

23. Nicknak

24. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

25. Systemic kid

26. MarkyP

27. H_P

28. CallumT

29. Bigben

30. Camv6

31. Mr Binks

32. Matharon

33. Jymbob

34. VivaLaTank

35. Papagilou

36. Coffeechap not in draw for LR

37. Glenn

38. Sharkie

39. Tohenk2

40. Wilmars

41. Tohenk2's other half

42. BlueBeardMcF

43. Jollybean Junior

44. Obnic

45. Somersetboy

46. Sharkie's +1 (Danny)

47. lhavelund


----------



## Glenn

Within 5 minutes you will have met a dozen new friends

These events are brilliant - look forward to meeting you on Sunday


----------



## lhavelund

Also - appreciate we're at the 11th hour, but I'll be driving up from East Molesey (Hampton Court/SW London) area - anyone still in need of a lift for Sunday, happy to oblige. Will make the trip a little less boring. Also happy to do pick-ups along the way if not too far from my route (M3 - A329(M) - M4 - A419).


----------



## Nicknak

My mum says do we have to bring lunch ? Or is their a cafe there or nearby for food ?


----------



## MildredM

Doh! Still in the machine!


----------



## jymbob

MildredM said:


> Doh! Still in the machine!


All is forgiven  I've also just been told that I'm allowed to bring along my home-made birthday stollen!


----------



## MildredM

Nicknak said:


> My mum says do we have to bring lunch ? Or is their a cafe there or nearby for food ?


You'll be fine. @jymbob is bringing his birthday stollen for you


----------



## jymbob

MildredM said:


> You'll be fine. @jymbob is bringing his birthday stollen for you


Not sure it'll split 50 ways without some divine intervention...


----------



## haventadog

Well, having passed the coffee knowledge test.....

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Rhys's other half

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux*

18. joey24dirt

19. Stevebee

20. dlash

21. Planter

22. Jaffro

23. Nicknak

24. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

25. Systemic kid

26. MarkyP

27. H_P

28. CallumT

29. Bigben

30. Camv6

31. Mr Binks

32. Matharon

33. Jymbob

34. VivaLaTank

35. Papagilou

36. Coffeechap not in draw for LR

37. Glenn

38. Sharkie

39. Tohenk2

40. Wilmars

41. Tohenk2's other half

42. BlueBeardMcF

43. Jollybean Junior

44. Obnic

45. Somersetboy

46. Sharkie's +1 (Danny)

47. lhavelund

48. Haventadog


----------



## coffeechap

Ooo I forgot this one


----------



## Nicknak

MildredM said:


> You'll be fine. @jymbob is bringing his birthday stollen for you


Missed that ..got my CH boiler in bits ...







.. Does anybody know if there is a cafe on site or nearby ???


----------



## Nicknak

jymbob said:


> Not sure it'll split 50 ways without some divine intervention...


Dont like it .. So there ..


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

This day has actually come around quicker than I'd expected.

Really looking forward to a great day and it'll be nice to put faces to the usernames


----------



## jimbojohn55

coffeechap said:


> Ooo I forgot this one
> 
> View attachment 40108


I'm bringing some tipex and a Sharpie!


----------



## coffeechap

coffeechap said:



> Ooo I forgot this one
> 
> View attachment 40108


Perhaps this is just a reflection of how I feel


----------



## somersetboy

Hoping to reach just after 11AM


----------



## d_lash

I remember driving to a nearby supermarket last time ie not a lot of options.


----------



## Nicknak

d_lash said:


> I remember driving to a nearby supermarket last time ie not a lot of options.


Thanks very much for that info, cheers


----------



## coffeechap

There's a KFC, dominos and a Lidl in walking distance or a big Tesco nearby


----------



## joey24dirt

Would there be an option of actually buying beans from Rave? In-laws are fans so it would be nice to pick them some up while we are there


----------



## russe11

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Rhys's other half

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux*

18. joey24dirt

19. Stevebee

20. dlash

21. Planter

22. Jaffro

23. Nicknak

24. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

25. Systemic kid

26. MarkyP

27. H_P

28. CallumT

29. Bigben

30. Camv6

31. Mr Binks

32. Matharon

33. Jymbob

34. VivaLaTank

35. Papagilou

36. Coffeechap not in draw for LR

37. Glenn

38. Sharkie

39. Tohenk2

40. Wilmars

41. Tohenk2's other half

42. BlueBeardMcF

43. Jollybean Junior

44. Obnic

45. Somersetboy

46. Sharkie's +1 (Danny)

47. lhavelund

48. Haventadog

49. russe11


----------



## coffeechap

joey24dirt said:


> Would there be an option of actually buying beans from Rave? In-laws are fans so it would be nice to pick them some up while we are there


Yes absolutely, there will be a member of raves staff on hand to sort out beans etc


----------



## coffeechap

Woah what took you so long @Russell


----------



## jimbojohn55

coffeechap said:


> There's a KFC, dominos and a Lidl in walking distance or a big Tesco nearby


That's all very good but what im really looking for is some aubergine slices served on a wiff waff bat, followed by pork ribs on a shovel with a side order of artisan sourdough bread in a flat cap...&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## jymbob

jimbojohn55 said:


> That's all very good but what im really looking for is some aubergine slices served on a wiff waff bat, followed by pork ribs on a shovel with a side order of artisan sourdough bread in a flat cap...&#8230;&#8230;.
> 
> View attachment 40109
> View attachment 40110
> View attachment 40111


----------



## haventadog

coffeechap said:


> There's a KFC, dominos and a Lidl in walking distance or a big Tesco nearby


Walk there, roll back


----------



## MarkyP

Anybody staying over tomorrow night fancy getting together for a bite to eat?


----------



## joey24dirt

MarkyP said:


> Anybody staying over tomorrow night fancy getting together for a bite to eat?


Sounds good


----------



## coffeechap

MarkyP said:


> Anybody staying over tomorrow night fancy getting together for a bite to eat?


You can join the rest of the set up crew if you want


----------



## joey24dirt

coffeechap said:


> You can join the rest of the set up crew if you want


Can we get food delivered there?


----------



## Jony

True Northerner. ^

Shame I couldn't get a lift got nothing on this weekend.


----------



## russe11

coffeechap said:


> Woah what took you so long @Russell


49's my lucky number


----------



## joey24dirt

Jony said:


> True Northerner. ^
> 
> Shame I couldn't get a lift got nothing on this weekend.


Get the train and I'll pick you up


----------



## Jony

It's a Ballache


----------



## MarkyP

joey24dirt said:


> Get the train and I'll pick you up


Where are you Jony?


----------



## Jony

Cornwall, St Austell 40 Mile from Plymouth and 65 from Exeter


----------



## MarkyP

Jony said:


> Cornwall, St Austell 40 Mile from Plymouth and 65 from Exeter


Ah... so definitely not on my way down from Teesside then!


----------



## joey24dirt

Jony said:


> It's a Ballache


You've got road bikes haven't you. Get some miles in


----------



## Jony

Few choice words sunny boy!!


----------



## joey24dirt

Jony said:


> Few choice words sunny boy!!


It'll be easier riding home as it's downhill too


----------



## Jony

I could get to Bristol tomorrow for the afternoon but do I really want to stay over somewhere, coming back could be a nightmare


----------



## lhavelund

Jony said:


> I could get to Bristol tomorrow for the afternoon but do I really want to stay over somewhere, coming back could be a nightmare


https://www.premierinn.com/gb/en/hotels/england/gloucestershire/cirencester/cirencester.html?INNID=CIRTOW&ARRdd=28&ARRmm=04&ARRyyyy=2019&NIGHTS=1&ROOMS=1&ADULT1=2&CHILD1=0&COT1=0&INTTYP1=DB&SID=4&ISH=true&BRAND=PI&CID=GHF_GB_localuniversal_desktop_CIRTOW&gclsrc=ha&gclid=AA80OsxqrWpfLTYfn9My9G4sM6GYOIMJ7VNnEm7iTe9zFz6k8itK3PheTCd8-Z_Ps6usoHzlcN4FbeUT0k5SELC4E3ALgEoRqRDg6DU


----------



## Jony

MarkyP said:


> Ah... so definitely not on my way down from Teesside then!


Nope plus I'm a Toon fan


----------



## joey24dirt

Jony said:


> I could get to Bristol tomorrow for the afternoon but do I really want to stay over somewhere, coming back could be a nightmare


I think @workingdog had a room up for grabs at the premier inn


----------



## grumpydaddy

Any chance of getting to Plymouth on Sunday at fairly early o'clock @Jony


----------



## MarkyP

Jony said:


> Nope plus I'm a Toon fan


I'm sure there's something for that...


----------



## Jony

grumpydaddy said:


> Any chance of getting to Plymouth on Sunday at fairly early o'clock @Jony


Issue is I cant get back from Plymouth to St Austell at evening. Early Morning is fine 6.45 at coach station. Last coach is 21.45 Thanks anyway @grumpydaddy


----------



## grumpydaddy

Timing wise, I can get you home but not pick you up because of my on call roster and the cover that has been arranged. so you get to choose now @Jony


----------



## richwade80

grumpydaddy said:


> Timing wise, I can get you home but not pick you up because of my on call roster and the cover that has been arranged. so you get to choose now @Jony


I'll be hot footing it from Bath on Sunday morning. Could swing by Bristol if that helps...


----------



## 4515

joey24dirt said:


> I think @workingdog had a room up for grabs at the premier inn


It went pretty much straight away

TSK took it

Sat here now with a house clad in scaffolding, wishing I was making plans for a journey south. Roofers have just arrived and will be taking the tiles off the back of the house today.


----------



## joey24dirt

working dog said:


> It went pretty much straight away
> 
> TSK took it
> 
> Sat here now with a house clad in scaffolding, wishing I was making plans for a journey south. Roofers have just arrived and will be taking the tiles off the back of the house today.


Awful timing really. I had planned to bring your shave brush too, but that would mean getting my finger out and making it


----------



## 4515

joey24dirt said:


> Awful timing really. I had planned to bring your shave brush too, but that would mean getting my finger out and making it


No rush mate. I'm sure the post office will be more than capable of delivering it. Hang on &#8230;.. what am I saying ???


----------



## xpresso

To all those attending the 'LEVER DAY', have a great week-end only to be followed by a caffeine drying out period.

All the Best and have fun.







 .

Jon.


----------



## coffeechap

So three Londiniums on board









Only bonus is one of them won't have to come back!

Real world problem number one though, no lever machine for the boys first coffee tomorrow morning!


----------



## lhavelund

coffeechap said:


> So three Londiniums on board
> 
> View attachment 40117
> 
> 
> Only bonus is one of them won't have to come back!
> 
> Real world problem number one though, no lever machine for the boys first coffee tomorrow morning!


This photo makes me nervous... here's hoping you won't have to suddenly swerve on your way!


----------



## coffeechap

Problem solved @Hasi @CallumT and @joey24dirt will be happy chappies tomorrow morning


----------



## coffeechap

lhavelund said:


> This photo makes me nervous... here's hoping you won't have to suddenly swerve on your way!


Ha ha it makes you nervous!


----------



## johnealey

you should have seen the photo that Dave posted a couple of forum meets back, that was squeeky bott time just looking at it!

John


----------



## coffeechap

johnealey said:


> you should have seen the photo that Dave posted a couple of forum meets back, that was squeeky bott time just looking at it!
> 
> John


I haven't finished yet!


----------



## lhavelund

coffeechap said:


> I haven't finished yet!


Hard work lugging all those machines into the boot. These things take time!!


----------



## Jony

Done last but no least, thanks @grumpydaddy could get there if it wasn't for you cheers.


----------



## Jony

1. grumpydaddy

2. Heligan

3. Hasi

4. johnealey

5. Dumnorix

6. MrShades

7. Rob177palmer

8. Jollybean

9. richwade80

10. Rhys

11. Rhys's other half

12. MediumRoastSteam

13. Flying_vee

14. RobW

15. Deeez Nuuutz

16. jimbojohn55

17. Thecatlinux*

18. joey24dirt

19. Stevebee

20. dlash

21. Planter

22. Jaffro

23. Nicknak

24. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)

25. Systemic kid

26. MarkyP

27. H_P

28. CallumT

29. Bigben

30. Camv6

31. Mr Binks

32. Matharon

33. Jymbob

34. VivaLaTank

35. Papagilou

36. Coffeechap not in draw for LR

37. Glenn

38. Sharkie

39. Tohenk2

40. Wilmars

41. Tohenk2's other half

42. BlueBeardMcF

43. Jollybean Junior

44. Obnic

45. Somersetboy

46. Sharkie's +1 (Danny)

47. lhavelund

48. Haventadog

49. russe11

50. Jony


----------



## coffeechap

Jony said:


> 1. grumpydaddy
> 
> 2. Heligan
> 
> 3. Hasi
> 
> 4. johnealey
> 
> 5. Dumnorix
> 
> 6. MrShades
> 
> 7. Rob177palmer
> 
> 8. Jollybean
> 
> 9. richwade80
> 
> 10. Rhys
> 
> 11. Rhys's other half
> 
> 12. MediumRoastSteam
> 
> 13. Flying_vee
> 
> 14. RobW
> 
> 15. Deeez Nuuutz
> 
> 16. jimbojohn55
> 
> 17. Thecatlinux*
> 
> 18. joey24dirt
> 
> 19. Stevebee
> 
> 20. dlash
> 
> 21. Planter
> 
> 22. Jaffro
> 
> 23. Nicknak
> 
> 24. Niche Coffee (James and Martin)
> 
> 25. Systemic kid
> 
> 26. MarkyP
> 
> 27. H_P
> 
> 28. CallumT
> 
> 29. Bigben
> 
> 30. Camv6
> 
> 31. Mr Binks
> 
> 32. Matharon
> 
> 33. Jymbob
> 
> 34. VivaLaTank
> 
> 35. Papagilou
> 
> 36. Coffeechap not in draw for LR
> 
> 37. Glenn
> 
> 38. Sharkie
> 
> 39. Tohenk2
> 
> 40. Wilmars
> 
> 41. Tohenk2's other half
> 
> 42. BlueBeardMcF
> 
> 43. Jollybean Junior
> 
> 44. Obnic
> 
> 45. Somersetboy
> 
> 46. Sharkie's +1 (Danny)
> 
> 47. lhavelund
> 
> 48. Haventadog
> 
> 49. russe11
> 
> 50. Jony


Yay full house


----------



## Hasi

coffeechap said:


> Yay full house


hopefully


----------



## Sharkie

So just had a message from my +1 Danny and it looks like he is going to have to give this one a miss.

In the middle of moving house from Crouch end to Heythrop today and his vehicle has broken down so won't complete his move in time and unfortunately he needs to be out by tomorrow


----------



## Hasi

Sharkie said:


> So just had a message from my +1 Danny and it looks like he is going to have to give this one a miss.
> 
> In the middle of moving house from Crouch end to Heythrop today and his vehicle has broken down so won't complete his move in time and unfortunately he needs to be out by tomorrow


seems like a bad day for vehicles...


----------



## haventadog

coffeechap said:


> So three Londiniums on board
> 
> View attachment 40117
> 
> 
> Only bonus is one of them won't have to come back!
> 
> Real world problem number one though, no lever machine for the boys first coffee tomorrow morning!


Oh poor things. If you think that is bad, imagine waking up to someone having stolen your coffee machine and left you with this....


----------



## Hasi

haventadog said:


> Oh poor things. If you think that is bad, imagine waking up to someone having stolen your coffee machine and left you with this....
> View attachment 40124


----------



## lhavelund

Might be a silly question, but anything worth bringing along, equipment-wise?


----------



## dsc

Last minute but I'll be there as well, @coffeechap mentioned there's a spot left, if not blame him!









Looking forward to meeting members in real life, won't have the ZR as it needs a bit of a service, but I can grab my VST refractometer if it's going to be handy (no filters though as I've ran out).

T.


----------



## jj-x-ray

Hope it goes well tomorrow, I can't come (and have known for some time) as I'm on child care duties while my wife is in London.

Good luck to all...... Cracking prize! Well jell.


----------



## MildredM

Photos please . . . . Last Night, before the Big Day, Supper


----------



## jimbojohn55

MildredM said:


> Photos please . . . . Last Night, before the Big Day, Supper


----------



## Snakehips

Have a great day tomorrow you lot!


----------



## MildredM

jimbojohn55 said:


> View attachment 40137


That phot's a fake. There's a female there


----------



## Hasi

MildredM said:


> That phot's a fake. There's a female there


she took the pic...!


----------



## coffeechap

haventadog said:


> Oh poor things. If you think that is bad, imagine waking up to someone having stolen your coffee machine and left you with this....
> View attachment 40124


I do not intend to permanently deprive you of said gs3 so technically it's not stolen, good to see your skills have expanded tonfrench press though.


----------



## Jony

Early Mornings Love E'm


----------



## Rhys

Jony said:


> Early Mornings Love E'm


This isn't early for us, this is normal


----------



## Jony

Really haha


----------



## pgarrish

Hope you all have a great day. Looking forward to the photos


----------



## jonnycooper29

Have a great day everyone!

I was extremely close to pulling the trigger on the last position several times but just pictured my life had I chosen to spend a day at a coffee event rather than support my girlfriend at her race

I look forward to being jealous of the LR winner!


----------



## MildredM

Have a fantastic day everyone  don't forget the photos


----------



## L&R

Enjoy!(envious)


----------



## Chap-a-chino

When does the live streaming start?


----------



## VivaLaTank

So I have managed to get here earlier expected... does anyone know if we can park in any of the spaces given it's a Sunday?


----------



## lhavelund

VivaLaTank said:


> So I have managed to get here earlier expected... does anyone know if we can park in any of the spaces given it's a Sunday?


Currently circling to find a place as well!


----------



## Planter

Myself and #H_P are on route. Will be running a little late for the opening but are coming. Traffic was just worse than expected.

See you shortly. Save me a space close to the door as I don't want to be carrying my new LR too far.


----------



## MrShades

Just finished breakfast and leaving now - so should be there in about 15mins...


----------



## richwade80

@MildredM


----------



## MildredM

These are FAB!!!!!!!!!!!

Levers rule 

Please may we have more pics soon!


----------



## richwade80




----------



## MildredM

What have you done with Joey and Hasi though


----------



## richwade80




----------



## joey24dirt

Love the new Mazzer


----------



## nigeljh

joey24dirt said:


> Love the new Mazzer


Me too! I was watching your livestream, trying to convince myself that it didn't look too enormous next to the LR! I just about managed it, but the wife won't be so easily won over


----------



## joey24dirt

nigeljh said:


> Me too! I was watching your livestream, trying to convince myself that it didn't look too enormous next to the LR! I just about managed it, but the wife won't be so easily won over


Some cheeky chap has amended the owners name on this one


----------



## nigeljh

joey24dirt said:


> Some cheeky chap has amended the owners name on this one


Ahh! A couple of letters different and it threw me!!


----------



## ronsil

Great pictures - really capture the atmosphere:cool:

Enjoy all.


----------



## joey24dirt

Results are in !


----------



## MildredM

joey24dirt said:


> Results are in !


Ooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## richwade80

The lucky winner!


----------



## tohenk2

Thanks for organizing!


----------



## jymbob

Stollen appears to have gone down well!


----------



## MildredM

jymbob said:


> Stollen appears to have gone down well!


Happy Birthday


----------



## dsc

jymbob said:


> Stollen appears to have gone down well!


Damn it forgot the Stollen!!!

Massive thanks to everyone who organised it and came, definitely a place to be if you want to get a lever, but not sure which one.

Will post a link to some equipment shots later on.

T.


----------



## richwade80

Home sweet home.

No machine for me... just beans and a well used free cup which conveniently doesn't match my stuff...

Only one way to resolve that. What clever marketing!


----------



## MildredM

richwade80 said:


> The lucky winner!


It's a nice photo but it has been drowned out by the sound of gnashing teeth!!!


----------



## Planter

Great day today, was nice to meet you all and put some names to faces. Same again next time, except ill be leaving with the machine.

Thanks to @coffeechapp and @Glenn and whoever else was involved.

Much appreciated


----------



## filthynines

Who won??


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

filthynines said:


> Who won??


RobW was the lucky guy!


----------



## Rhys

jymbob said:


> Stollen appears to have gone down well!


And a close up of my grubby mitts.. very nice it was too


----------



## MrShades

Excellent day - talking coffee, drinking coffee and making coffee.

Thanks to everyone who came and huge thanks to all of those involved in organising - especially @coffeechap - and in supplying gear for the event in any capacity... Londonium Reiss especially, but also Chris at Conti UK and obviously Rave for the venue (again).

And well done (I guess) to Robw - for saving me from hassle of trying to get an LR in the back of my car.

It was great to see everyone.... now looking forward to the continuing return journey of Hasi and the infamous SD1.

Oops - apologies - whilst not present in person, thanks to Mildred for the badges and towels etc - a great touch and very kind!


----------



## MrShades

There was an axe murdering psycho or two there as well...


----------



## MildredM

Deeez Nuuutz said:


> RobW was the lucky guy!


Congratulations @RobW . . . You will love the L-R, and I know how much you wanted one 

It was amazingly generous of Londinium to donate a machine - 3 cheers for Reiss


----------



## Jony

Does look like Norman Bates.


----------



## joey24dirt

MrShades said:


> There was an axe murdering psycho or two there as well...


Haha Callum


----------



## lhavelund

Cracker of a day - thanks to those who convinced me to go in the end. Lots of faces and names to remember, lots of memorable kit, and good coffee to boot.


----------



## joey24dirt

lhavelund said:


> Cracker of a day - thanks to those who convinced me to go in the end. Lots of faces and names to remember, lots of memorable kit, and good coffee to boot.


Great to meet you mate. Huge thanks for the power bank too


----------



## joey24dirt

Stupidly I didn't set off for him until late.

Huge thanks to the organisers for putting on a cracking day and for putting me up for the night. Great to meet you all.


----------



## coffeechap

Did we have a forum day today?


----------



## lhavelund

coffeechap said:


> Did we have a forum day today?
> 
> View attachment 40155


Tidy!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Always a good day if you get a badge , thanks Mildred


----------



## El carajillo

coffeechap said:


> Did we have a forum day today?
> 
> View attachment 40155


All cleared away and tidy. :good:Looks like everyone had a fantastic time.


----------



## jaffro

Yeah great day, thanks to all who organised! Great to put some faces to profiles too









I've gone from never trying a lever machine to trying several in one day, so thanks to everyone for introducing me to it all!


----------



## somersetboy

Hi, It was great to meet such knowledgeable coffee aficionados. Special thanks to Dave for the invite. Thank you Patrick, Glenn, Jim, Rob, the kind Rave coffee staff... You guys make such superlative coffee that I have come back realising that my espressos are still below par, or average at best.

I was gravitating towards levers... but after today, I am in love with lever machines. Thanks again.









Londinium with ZM is a divine combination!


----------



## lhavelund

joey24dirt said:


> Great to meet you mate. Huge thanks for the power bank too


Anytime mate. I ended up not needing it in the end, so I'll pretend I brought it especially for you.


----------



## VivaLaTank

Thank you to everyone for today









It was great to finally put faces to the names!


----------



## grumpydaddy

Good to see a lot of the usual suspects and to meet a number of new faces today too

Thoroughly enjoyable day so many thanks to those of you that put all the effort into this.


----------



## Jony

Thanks again for the lift just got in @grumpydaddy


----------



## RobW

MildredM said:


> Congratulations @RobW . . . You will love the L-R, and I know how much you wanted one
> 
> It was amazingly generous of Londinium to donate a machine - 3 cheers for Reiss


Thanks, I am very lucky! It was very generous of Reiss to give it away and I cannot believe I was the winner. I am so excited to start enjoying this machine.

A great event and nice nice to meet so many coffee geeks


----------



## Jony

RobW said:


> Thanks, I am very lucky! It was very generous of Reiss to give it away and I cannot believe I was the winner. I am so excited to start enjoying this machine.
> 
> A great event and nice nice to meet so many coffee geeks


Your defo not on my christmas card list FOR SURE haha


----------



## Hasi

Ha!

Thank you everybody - what a day


----------



## Heligan

Fantastic day, as usual. Great to see some familiar faces and new ones.

Huge thanks to coffeechap and all those involved in setting up beforehand and clearing up afterwards, Rave for giving us free run of their premises, MildredM for the badges, Reiss for the LR, and all those who generously brought along their machines for us to play on.

And congratulations to RobW!


----------



## Stevebee

A great day and congrats to @RobW on joining the lever club and to everyone involved in organising, setting up (and tidying up afterwards). A great effort


----------



## jimbojohn55

Just got home - it was a great day and glad to have met so many members, 7h total drive but defo worth it, soo many people so little time - this should become a regular event, big thanks to Coffeechap and co for making it happen


----------



## johnealey

Thanks to Dave, Callum, Richard, Joey, Matt and anyone else who set up yesterday (plus anyone have missed) plus Rave for providing the premises, Chris from Conti for bringing the 2 group / PKF (and knowledge) and @lespresso (Reiss) for providing the LR. Thanks all who attended, the conversations and humour, new faces and old especially those who travelled so far to get there. Thanks to @MildredM for the badge(s), already up in "Kitchen corner" (much to Sarah's amused eyebrow raise on a tongue in cheek land grab







)

These events just go to confirm the positive nature of this forum and the time given freely by those arranging them; roll on the next one!

John


----------



## Rhys

Been a looong day and not long got back home.

Well worth the journey though to meet everyone and get caffeinated on some superb machines.

The other Reiss (..he spells it funny







) must be applauded for being too generous. Everyone was a winner and got to take home a lovely espresso cup & saucer. One lucky sod, Rob (who I helped to the wrong car..







) will be using theirs on a great machine.

I think my. Versalab has been used more today than I've used it since Christmas, my fault for having too many grinders. Talking of which, it was nice to meet the guys from Niche and have a natter.

Big shout out to those who did, those who helped, those who supplied.. Couldn't have happened otherwise







and for those who came.

Anyway, time for bed as I'm up at 4.15am (Again!!!) in the morning to go to work.


----------



## bluebeardmcf

Grand day, many thanks to all... I hadn't enough coffee though so when I got back to my brother's house I continued to learn to play the microcimbali which will keep me awake for the forthcoming period. Extra thanks @jimbojohn55, beautiful work sir.


----------



## Nicknak

Thanks for having me


----------



## Hasi

jimbojohn55 said:


> Just got home - it was a great day and glad to have met so many members, 7h total drive but defo worth it, soo many people so little time - this should become a regular event, big thanks to Coffeechap and co for making it happen


Dave asks if those 7h were one way...


----------



## coffeechap

Ok it's official, having sat with Hasi ( who very kindly decided to blend the natural and washed coffee I had) expliaining and discussing the finer points of the versalab and hg grinders, I am officially off coffee.

Fantastic day, hope everyone enjoyed what went into that day. To all the usual suspects, you know who you are, thank you so much for help setting up, your time and your patience. I like to say roll on the next one, but I need 24 hrs to recoup


----------



## jimbojohn55

Hasi said:


> Dave asks if those 7h were one way...


3 1/2 each way, although the roadworks on the M5 and M6 made it feel like I had driven from Austria


----------



## Hasi

coffeechap said:


> Ok it's official, having sat with Hasi ( who very kindly decided to blend the natural and washed coffe I had) efxplaing and discussing the finer points of the versalab and hg grinders, I am officially off coffee.
> 
> Fantastic day, hope everyone enjoyed what went into that day. To all the usual suspects s, you know who you are, thank you so much for help setting up, your time and your patience. I like to say roll on the next one, but I need 24 hrs to recoup


True that, but it's also official that chap knows quite a lot about grinders and stuff but doesn't know the finer details about blending...


----------



## coffeechap

jimbojohn55 said:


> 3 1/2 each way, although the roadworks on the M5 and M6 made it feel like I had driven from Austria


Why were you in a sd1


----------



## coffeechap

Hasi said:


> True that, but it's also official that chap knows quite a lot about grinders and stuff but doesn't know the finer details about blending...


Mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Nicknak

You've only been living together for a few days .. disagreeing already...


----------



## Mr Binks

coffeechap said:


> Why were you in a sd1


Of course he wasn't, he made it all the way home......


----------



## jimbojohn55

coffeechap said:


> Why were you in a sd1


no I was in a 1.6 Dacia sad1


----------



## Hasi

Mr Binks said:


> Of course he wasn't, he made it all the way home......


erm


----------



## Nicknak

jimbojohn55 said:


> no I was in a 1.6 Dacia sad1


is that a 4x4 ...? Retirement ?


----------



## jimbojohn55

Nicknak said:


> is that a 4x4 ...? Retirement ?


Neither of those were options


----------



## jymbob

Thanks one and all for imparting knowledge, friendly banter, delicious coffee and good company.

Extra thanks to @joey24dirt for his CFUK courier services. It'll be a while before my disposable income will stretch to a lever machine, but I'm looking forward to getting the Wega up and running when I get home!


----------



## joey24dirt

jymbob said:


> Thanks one and all for imparting knowledge, friendly banter, delicious coffee and good company.
> 
> Extra thanks to @joey24dirt for his CFUK courier services. It'll be a while before my disposable income will stretch to a lever machine, but I'm looking forward to getting the Wega up and running when I get home!


You're very welcome and a massive happy birthday to you


----------



## Hasi

joey24dirt said:


> You're very welcome and a massive happy birthday to you


oh how could I forget... HAPPY BIRTHDAY @jymbob before it is too late!


----------



## Deeez Nuuutz

Had a great day. Thanks to all who had a hand in organising the event.

I met some very nice and very knowledgable people and learnt a lot indeed.

A very enjoyable day even though I didn't win the LR









Also a massive thanks to the very helpful @MediumRoastSteam for some great company and the lift to the event.


----------



## joey24dirt

Screw it! I'll make my own


----------



## Jony

HaHa


----------



## MarkyP

Genius!

Is that the new prototype?


----------



## Mr Binks

joey24dirt said:


> Screw it! I'll make my own


That's a thing of beauty, nice custom handle on the lever too, didn't see that on those bog standard L-Rs on Sunday.


----------



## joey24dirt

Yeah I may develop this further. Not sure about the lever arm strength though 

Truly a great time yesterday, feeling slightly deflated now though going back to my own kit. Those levers were a thing of beauty.


----------



## Obnic

Cracking day. Well worth the flight and 7 hours of driving. I can now pull a lever shot! Obviously so much hard work went into the set up - thank you. Going to treasure my badge too - though it wasn't quite as lucky as id hoped (congrats RobW.) Good to meet so many usual suspects and new faces too. What a cracking place this form is so much more than just a message board.


----------



## Nicknak

In all honesty I was quite dubious about attending the lever day and to be truthful even about joining a "forum" .

But I what I found was a really nice bunch of people from all different walks of life with a single interest . I spent more time chatting than playing with the machines and would have liked to spoken to more of the people there . But the time leaked away and it was home time . So it is a thanks again .


----------



## joey24dirt

Nicknak said:


> In all honesty I was quite dubious about attending the lever day and to be truthful even about joining a "forum" .
> 
> But I what I found was a really nice bunch of people from all different walks of life with a single interest . I spent more time chatting than playing with the machines and would have liked to spoken to more of the people there . But the time leaked away and it was home time . So it is a thanks again .


Same here regarding the machines. I literally used the londinium and Conti and that was it haha


----------



## jimbojohn55

joey24dirt said:


> Same here regarding the machines. I literally used the londinium and Conti and that was it haha




Fed up with pressing buttons ?

Getting repetative strain injury in your finger?

Then enrol in a lever day and MR Apollo aka Dave will turn you into this

Also useful for pulling whole trees out the ground, changing tires, and carrying an EK43 under each arm

(disclaimer results may vary)










​


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Indeed! Had a great time, and always great to meet forum members in person!


----------



## Obnic

jimbojohn55 said:


> Fed up with pressing buttons ?
> 
> Getting repetative strain injury in your finger?
> 
> Then enrol in a lever day and MR Apollo aka Dave will turn you into this
> 
> Also useful for pulling whole trees out the ground, changing tires, and carrying an EK43 under each arm
> 
> (disclaimer results may vary)
> 
> View attachment 40163
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I think that's actually Dave before he 'shaved' his head.


----------



## Rhys

jimbojohn55 said:


> Fed up with pressing buttons ?
> 
> Getting repetative strain injury in your finger?
> 
> Then enrol in a lever day and MR Apollo aka Dave will turn you into this
> 
> Also useful for pulling whole trees out the ground, changing tires, and carrying an EK43 under each arm
> 
> (disclaimer results may vary)
> 
> View attachment 40163
> 
> ​


He's a stick insect compared to @Sharkie


----------



## Hasi

jimbojohn55 said:


> Fed up with pressing buttons ?
> 
> Getting repetative strain injury in your finger?
> 
> Then enrol in a lever day and MR Apollo aka Dave will turn you into this
> 
> Also useful for pulling whole trees out the ground, changing tires, and carrying an EK43 under each arm
> 
> (disclaimer results may vary)
> 
> View attachment 40163
> 
> 
> 
> ​


great pants that!

In other news, we completely forgot to chant the Lever Johnny song... bugger...


----------



## MildredM

Hasi said:


> great pants that!


Hadn't even noticed . . .



> In other news, we completely forgot to chant the Lever Johnny song... bugger...


I would have paid good money to see that !


----------



## Sharkie

Rhys said:


> He's a stick insect compared to @Sharkie


I owe it all to upgraded springs in my lever


----------



## iroko

Looks like you all had a great day, congrats to RobW enjoy your new LR.


----------



## MarkyP

@RobW

C'mon, we need to see pictures of your new toy, now you've got it home?


----------



## coffeechap

Having had 24 hours to reflect on the day I would like to thank the following folk.

@Thecatlinux who rewired Rave to get the event running smoothly and without any issues electrically ( apart from a minor mishap with a dry boiler!) it was fab again to have you on board and as ever your Norfolk Witt was appreciated

@CallumT last minute rewriting of grinders, undying enthusiasm for levers, all the advice you gave folk and the great coffees (when you remembered) that you gave folk

@The Systemic Kid your enthusiasm, help setting up your advice and guidance to the less experienced folk.

@Hasi for providing entertainment, some great coffee and for travelling so far to spend such a short time amongst us

@jimbojohn55 for the amazing machines that we got to play on and the amazing ones that did not quite get there but Jon the less will be beautiful again. Pretty sure everyone enjoyed using the older levers dotted around the place. Oh and for keeping guard of the precious table!

@joey24dirt for the beautiful accents to the la pavoni professional for helping set up and close down despite the long trip back way ooop north.

@MildredM your beautiful badges and amazing towels, really set the day off shame you couldn't be there, maybe next time

To Rave Coffee it always amazes me that you let a bunch of lunatics loose in Rave HQ, trust us to keep it straight and return it to how it was and provide us some yummy coffee have throughout the day

to Chris at Conti, I believe that is most coffees you have had to make others (shame I did not get one) but seriously that fact that you drove down with the amazing Conti sixty ( the star of the day) gave up your time, experience and enthusiasm for us is fantastic (I will hold you to an event at your HQ soon)

@lespresso it amazes me how generous you were in donating the LR for a very lucky forum member to take away, for all of the cups so that everyone could have something as a reminder if the fab time they had. For all the advice and help you give to all the Londinium owners. I am sure there are many more Londinium fans now!

Finally to everyone that came to the event, gave up there time and equipment, it really was great to see everyone enjoying the machines and grinders, but more so meeting each other and have some great chats. Some folk came from all over Europe to attend out little event and I think this speaks volumes of the community we are in.

Till next time


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Think you deserve a big pat on the back for the monumental effort you put in Dave to make the event happen and be the success it was.


----------



## ashcroc

Sounds like you all had a great time. Such a shame I couldn't make it.

On the plus side, a lever is still firmly a want rather than the necessity I'm sure it would have become had I attended!


----------



## jimbojohn55

Just worked out that the Conti HQ is a 4hr drive each way, but sign me up



Unit 12-13, Wyndmere Farm, Ashwell Rd, Steeple Morden, Royston SG8 0NZ
​


----------



## Dumnorix

Many thanks to all involved- I had a great time and it was great to talk to like minded people.


----------



## MildredM

The Systemic Kid said:


> Think you deserve a big pat on the back for the monumental effort you put in Dave to make the event happen and be the success it was.


Hear! Hear!!


----------



## jimbojohn55

ashcroc said:


> Sounds like you all had a great time. Such a shame I couldn't make it.
> 
> On the plus side, a lever is still firmly a want rather than the necessity I'm sure it would have become had I attended!


once you see a gathering of levers, you never go back

what is the collective noun for a group of levers?

a waggle?


----------



## Mr Binks

jimbojohn55 said:


> once you see a gathering of levers, you never go back
> 
> what is the collective noun for a group of levers?
> 
> a waggle?


What's the best thing about a gathering of levers?

you'll never fail to pull....

I'll let myself out......


----------



## joey24dirt

Mr Binks said:


> What's the best thing about a gathering of levers?
> 
> you'll never fail to pull....
> 
> I'll let myself out......


Haha I'm writing that one down


----------



## Jollybean

Great day yesterday. Fantastic to be able to play with so many levers and top notch grinders. Good company, great coffee and badges, excitement/disappointment re the L-R draw (tempered by the lovely Londinium cups), tasty biscotti and flapjack and that beautiful Conti to drool over. Thanks so much to all involved for the hard work, organisation and enthusiasm.


----------



## Hasi

Thank you again, everybody!

You've been fantastic company and I sincerely wished the event would've carried on for the whole week 

Obviously that would've killed someone, because (as @Mr Binks nicely put it) most of us have been hearing colours by 4PM...

Thank you again and again and again, @coffeechap for everything you've done for all of us and for (as well as to) me. That dude is a challenge, I wouldn't recommend staying over at his place (because you might take my spot next time ). Nah, jokes aside, it's been a pleasure and I couldn't be more grateful for your assistance and company!

Hopefully I can join the gang next time and see all of you there!!


----------



## mcrmfc

Mr Binks said:


> What's the best thing about a gathering of levers?
> 
> you'll never fail to pull....
> 
> I'll let myself out......


That's a very Niche joke....oh wait wrong thread.

Loved seeing the pics...what a great forum this is!


----------



## Xpenno

Gutted I couldn't make it, I screwed my back up last week and it's only just starting to feel better again







Looks like everyone had fun though!


----------



## Rhys

Took a few pics, and made them into a short video.. Easier than filling pages up..


----------



## Hasi

Rhys said:


> Took a few pics, and made them into a short video.. Easier than filling pages up..


Brill!! Thank you so much!

(now zipping up the sleeping bag)


----------



## joey24dirt

Nice one Rhys, thanks for taking pictures. I clearly hadn't had enough coffee as I'm sleeping on the photo with me in it


----------



## Mr Binks

Hasi said:


> Thank you again, everybody!
> 
> You've been fantastic company and I sincerely wished the event would've carried on for the whole week
> 
> Obviously that would've killed someone, because (as @Mr Binks nicely put it) most of us have been hearing colours by 4PM...
> 
> Thank you again and again and again, @coffeechap for everything you've done for all of us and for (as well as to) me. That dude is a challenge, I wouldn't recommend staying over at his place (because you might take my spot next time ). Nah, jokes aside, it's been a pleasure and I couldn't be more grateful for your assistance and company!
> 
> Hopefully I can join the gang next time and see all of you there!!


Definitely need to pace myself at the next one, by 1pm I'd managed enough espresso that I knew exactly what sound the colour blue smelled like.


----------



## RobW

I didn't want to be seen as gloating







. Still getting the kitchen organised so the LR gets pride of place, but here is a photo of where this lovely machine now lives:









So easy and fun to use. I'm already a lever convert!


----------



## Mr Binks

RobW said:


> I didn't want to be seen as gloating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still getting the kitchen organised so the LR gets pride of place, but here is a photo of where this lovely machine now lives:
> 
> View attachment 40171
> 
> 
> So easy and fun to use. I'm already a lever convert!


I think I speak for everyone when I say that looks awful and none of us are in the slightest bit envious....

in all seriousness though, that looks awesome, hope you really enjoy using it.


----------



## Jony

Nice one looking good, glad you like it it.


----------



## joey24dirt

Looks great Rob. Congrats again


----------



## Nicknak

@Rhys who is that old fat bloke with the orange top on .. He is wearing the same top as I was ..

?


----------



## Hasi

Nicknak said:


> @Rhys who is that old fat bloke with the orange top on .. He is wearing the same top as I was ..
> 
> ?


must've been @Sharkie


----------



## Nicknak

Hasi said:


> must've been @Sharkie


No he was a bit out of shape to what I see .... in my head


----------



## Thecatlinux

Amazing day , new LR for one lucky person , amazing and selfless generosity , insane amounts of coffee.

Conti machine lived up to all my expectations, all the usual suspects and more , great company .

The chap turning up with the unbelievable again .seeing patrick fettling an EK , Dave trying to sell me said EK , John cleaning my machine having ice cream with my northern coffee sifu , putting faces to names , raves unbelievable generosity , not having enough time to talk to everyone , meeting some new northern friends ;~] and getting a badge .. explaining to hasi yesterday there is a reason we all drive German cars .

did I mention they gave away an LR .?


----------



## joey24dirt

Thecatlinux said:


> Amazing day , new LR for one lucky person , amazing and selfless generosity , insane amounts of coffee.
> 
> Conti machine lived up to all my expectations, all the usual suspects and more , great company .
> 
> The chap turning up with the unbelievable again .seeing patrick fettling an EK , Dave trying to sell me said EK , John cleaning my machine having ice cream with my northern coffee sifu , putting faces to names , raves unbelievable generosity , not having enough time to talk to everyone , meeting some new northern friends ;~] and getting a badge .. explaining to hasi yesterday there is a reason we all drive German cars .
> 
> did I mention they gave away an LR .?


 Bloody northern monkeys


----------



## Thecatlinux

joey24dirt said:


> Bloody northern monkeys


i refrained from posting that , I didn't think and suddenly realised how many were sitting round the table on Saturday night .....was lucky to get out alive


----------



## coffeechap

Thecatlinux said:


> i refrained from posting that , I didn't think and suddenly realised how many were sitting round the table on Saturday night .....was lucky to get out alive


They were on our turf!


----------



## jymbob

If only there was some middle ground where everyone could meet up next time. A sort of "mid-lands"...


----------



## Nicknak

jymbob said:


> If only there was some middle ground where everyone could meet up next time. A sort of "mid-lands"...


I was thinking Surrey would be nice







.. So much easier for our Austrian Friends ..


----------



## Flying_Vee

Fantastic day. Great chatting and playing with the kit. Now on the hunt for a La Pav  to sneak in to a cupboard...

Also, shamefully, I've never bought Rave coffee but I'm hoping that Ugandan Redberry gets released soon, gutted I couldn't buy any on the day. Interesting hear they may be doing more roasting like that.

Good fun with a great crowd. Huge thanks to all who made it happen.


----------



## jimbojohn55

jymbob said:


> If only there was some middle ground where everyone could meet up next time. A sort of "mid-lands"...


UK Roadshow followed by European tour then Asia


----------



## jlarkin

Flying_Vee said:


> lso, shamefully, I've never bought Rave coffee but I'm hoping that Ugandan Redberry gets released soon, gutted I couldn't buy any on the day. Interesting hear they may be doing more roasting like that.


Intriguing, roasting like what?


----------



## jlarkin

jymbob said:


> If only there was some middle ground where everyone could meet up next time. A sort of "mid-lands"...


If you build it...


----------



## coffeechap

Flying_Vee said:


> Fantastic day. Great chatting and playing with the kit. Now on the hunt for a La Pav  to sneak in to a cupboard...
> 
> Also, shamefully, I've never bought Rave coffee but I'm hoping that Ugandan Redberry gets released soon, gutted I couldn't buy any on the day. Interesting hear they may be doing more roasting like that.
> 
> Good fun with a great crowd. Huge thanks to all who made it happen.


Managed to sneak some away for enjoyment at home, watch this space for little levers as most of those lovely little levers will be up for grabs very soon


----------



## Thecatlinux

Even the blue pav ??


----------



## Hasi

Thecatlinux said:


> Even the blue pav ??


only in combination with an EK, dude...


----------



## Hasi

coffeechap said:


> Managed to sneak some away for enjoyment at home, watch this space for little levers as most of those lovely little levers will be up for grabs very soon


almost sneaked mine away, as well


----------



## coffeechap

Thecatlinux said:


> Even the blue pav ??


Ah the blue v1.2? She is a thing of beauty that can never leave!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Hasi said:


> only in combination with an EK, dude...


you've been in toffee chips company for too long , you are starting to sound like him


----------



## coffeechap

One thing I really enjoyed seeing at the event was folk getting hands on with the lovely old lever machines, I also found it very interesting watching folk using the professional with the group pressure gauge and perhaps re l-evaluating how they pull the shots on their Pavoni !


----------



## Flying_Vee

jlarkin said:


> Intriguing, roasting like what?


That's a good question. Not having had Rave before I'm not best placed to comment but I was saying how much I liked this coffee to the guy from Rave (sorry forgot your name) and he said there should be more of that sort of thing on the cards.


----------



## Dumnorix

RobW said:


> I didn't want to be seen as gloating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Still getting the kitchen organised so the LR gets pride of place, but here is a photo of where this lovely machine now lives:
> 
> View attachment 40171
> 
> 
> So easy and fun to use. I'm already a lever convert!


Great to see it in situ Rob- enjoy!!


----------



## Hasi

Thecatlinux said:


> you've been in toffee chips company for too long , you are starting to sound like him


not my fault though, twas the rotor arm that broke...









you should get your nickname fixed btw! --> ThEKatlinux


----------



## jlarkin

Thecatlinux said:


> you've been in toffee chips company for too long , you are starting to sound like him


Well that's it, I'm definitely never thinking of him as coffee chap again. Toffee Chips is an awesome name.

p.s. I'm assuming it was a mistake, unless this is an in-joke for you bunch of Ravers (I'm still bitter that I couldn't go along to it). . .


----------



## Hasi

jlarkin said:


> Well that's it, I'm definitely never thinking of him as coffee chap again. Toffee Chips is an awesome name.
> 
> p.s. I'm assuming it was a mistake, unless this is an in-joke for you bunch of Ravers (I'm still bitter that I couldn't go along to it). . .


who came up with this, @CallumT ?


----------



## Thecatlinux

Hasi said:


> not my fault though, twas the rotor arm that broke...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should get your nickname fixed btw! --> ThEKatlinux


I am guessing he has convinced you,that'll he will convince me ,


----------



## ashcroc

Hasi said:


> who came up with this, @CallumT ?


Whoever decided to chage the name on his grinder on the lever day I think.


----------



## coffeechap

ashcroc said:


> Whoever decided to chage the name on his grinder on the lever day I think.


It was a cheeky young northerner with way too much time on his hands


----------



## Rhys

coffeechap said:


> It was a cheeky young northerner with way too much time on his hands


Wasn't me... or did you mean someone who makes nice wooden things?


----------



## joey24dirt

Rhys said:


> Wasn't me... or did you mean someone who makes nice wooden things?


I'm not that clever. It was the other one


----------



## coffeechap

Rhys said:


> Wasn't me... or did you mean someone who makes nice wooden things?


I did say young!


----------



## johnealey

ah now you can't blame him entirely there were a couple of "eggers on"...&#8230;.









John


----------



## Drewster

A Genius said:


> ......... toffee chips ...........


Genius... Pure Genius.....

@Glenn wouldn't it be AWFUL if someone (who had the power) changed the Chaps moniker to "toffee chips"....


----------



## bluebeardmcf

Many thanks @coffeechap & to all those who attended for making a very entertaining day, and of course to @mildredm because without my badge I would have been unrecognisable; @Thecatlinux for the lack of pyrotechnics; @Rhys for the photos, and to @RobW for saving me the task of clearing enough worktop. Thanks also to @lespresso for your amazing generosity, @Stevebee for improving my pre-infusion technique, Rave, & especially to @jimbojohn55, who ensured that I walked out with the best prize - the dedication and skill which you applied to restoring my new toy. I hope you won't be too upset to see the scuzzy conditions in which it now lives -one day I'll finish this house ... But then I'll have to tidy up so it won't be soon.

This isn't the best shot I've made with it so far, perhaps because I'd left my beans at work with my Pav, so it's made with Monsoon Malabar medium/dark roasted in my popcorn maker literally minutes before -surprisingly pleasant. The Cyberman is mildly distressed at losing his temperature gauge, but I think he is far better placed on his new platform.


----------



## coffeechap

Drewster said:


> Genius... Pure Genius.....
> 
> @Glenn wouldn't it be AWFUL if someone (who had the power) changed the Chaps moniker to "toffee chips"....


Oi I have changed my signature


----------



## Nicknak

Best I could find


----------



## haventadog

coffeechap said:


> Having had 24 hours to reflect on the day I would like to thank the following folk.
> 
> @Thecatlinux who rewired Rave to get the event running smoothly and without any issues electrically ( apart from a minor mishap with a dry boiler!) it was fab again to have you on board and as ever your Norfolk Witt was appreciated
> 
> @CallumT last minute rewriting of grinders, undying enthusiasm for levers, all the advice you gave folk and the great coffees (when you remembered) that you gave folk
> 
> @The Systemic Kid your enthusiasm, help setting up your advice and guidance to the less experienced folk.
> 
> @Hasi for providing entertainment, some great coffee and for travelling so far to spend such a short time amongst us
> 
> @jimbojohn55 for the amazing machines that we got to play on and the amazing ones that did not quite get there but Jon the less will be beautiful again. Pretty sure everyone enjoyed using the older levers dotted around the place. Oh and for keeping guard of the precious table!
> 
> @joey24dirt for the beautiful accents to the la pavoni professional for helping set up and close down despite the long trip back way ooop north.
> 
> @MildredM your beautiful badges and amazing towels, really set the day off shame you couldn't be there, maybe next time
> 
> To Rave Coffee it always amazes me that you let a bunch of lunatics loose in Rave HQ, trust us to keep it straight and return it to how it was and provide us some yummy coffee have throughout the day
> 
> to Chris at Conti, I believe that is most coffees you have had to make others (shame I did not get one) but seriously that fact that you drove down with the amazing Conti sixty ( the star of the day) gave up your time, experience and enthusiasm for us is fantastic (I will hold you to an event at your HQ soon)
> 
> @lespresso it amazes me how generous you were in donating the LR for a very lucky forum member to take away, for all of the cups so that everyone could have something as a reminder if the fab time they had. For all the advice and help you give to all the Londinium owners. I am sure there are many more Londinium fans now!
> 
> Finally to everyone that came to the event, gave up there time and equipment, it really was great to see everyone enjoying the machines and grinders, but more so meeting each other and have some great chats. Some folk came from all over Europe to attend out little event and I think this speaks volumes of the community we are in.
> 
> Till next time


And what about "I'd like to thank haventadog and my family, for the patience, understanding and support that were given in the weeks leading up to this event. For the appreciation that I was incapable of speaking of anything else, for tolerating the lack of interest in anything they might be doing - unless it was related to grinders, steam wands or grounds.

Shocking. I now love Chris from Conti more


----------



## The Systemic Kid

haventadog said:


> Shocking. I now love Chris from Conti more


Never had you down as a double lever lover


----------



## The Systemic Kid

haventadog said:


> And what about "I'd like to thank haventadog and my family, for the patience, understanding and support that were given in the weeks leading up to this event. For the appreciation that I was incapable of speaking of anything else, for tolerating the lack of interest in anything they might be doing - unless it was related to grinders, steam wands or grounds.


True words of a coffee widow.


----------



## coffeechap

haventadog said:


> And what about "I'd like to thank haventadog and my family, for the patience, understanding and support that were given in the weeks leading up to this event. For the appreciation that I was incapable of speaking of anything else, for tolerating the lack of interest in anything they might be doing - unless it was related to grinders, steam wands or grounds.
> 
> Shocking. I now love Chris from Conti more


I thought it was a given that I appreciate all of the support my coffee widow has given me! and as a token of my appreciation!


----------



## haventadog

The Systemic Kid said:


> True words of a coffee widow.


I haven't killed him yet. Just practising the art of self appreciation for when I do


----------



## The Systemic Kid

haventadog said:


> I haven't killed him yet. Just practising the art of self appreciation for when I do


You'll be barred from the forum if you do.


----------



## haventadog

coffeechap said:


> I thought it was a given that I appreciate all of the support my coffee widow has given me! and as a token of my appreciation!
> 
> View attachment 40226


Assumption. The sound of hindsight.


----------



## coffeechap

The Systemic Kid said:


> You'll be barred from the forum if you do.


Hey stop incentivising her!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> Hey stop incentivising her!


Reverse psychology.


----------



## haventadog

The Systemic Kid said:


> You'll be barred from the forum if you do.


I'll just recirculate everything he's ever written. There's plenty of it and you will never know.


----------



## coffeechap

haventadog said:


> I'll just recirculate everything he's ever written. There's plenty of it and you will never know.


You wont be the first


----------



## haventadog

coffeechap said:


> I thought it was a given that I appreciate all of the support my coffee widow has given me! and as a token of my appreciation!
> 
> View attachment 40226


wow, just for me? I take back everything I thought. That's a sweet gift. It's not as good as winning the L1 but I'm stoked to have my very own coffee set up. Thank you ������


----------



## coffeechap

haventadog said:


> wow, just for me? I take back everything I thought. That's a sweet gift. It's not as good as winning the L1 but I'm stoked to have my very own coffee st up. Thank you ������


Excellent we have a coffe st now! Time to get some more machines


----------



## coffeechap

haventadog said:


> it's not as good as winning the L1


Tutt Tutt


----------



## Mr Binks

haventadog said:


> wow, just for me? I take back everything I thought. That's a sweet gift. It's not as good as winning the L1 but I'm stoked to have my very own coffee set up. Thank you ������


Well if you don't want it.....

we we could always get you a jar of instant instead.


----------



## jimbojohn55

haventadog said:


> wow, just for me? I take back everything I thought. That's a sweet gift. It's not as good as winning the L1 but I'm stoked to have my very own coffee set up. Thank you ������


Ask to swop for the blue base 1.2 - that's the real test


----------



## Nicknak

jimbojohn55 said:


> Ask to swop for the blue base 1.2 - that's the real test


That for the headstone or an ashes urn ....


----------



## jimbojohn55

Nicknak said:


> That for the headstone or an ashes urn ....


Sotherbys or Christie's I expect


----------



## haventadog

jimbojohn55 said:


> Ask to swop for the blue base 1.2 - that's the real test


 @coffeechap can I have the little one with the blue base, the rare La Pavoni. Easier to procure than a contender, appreciated wife


----------



## coffeechap

haventadog said:


> @coffeechap can I have the little one with the blue base, the rare La Pavoni. Easier to procure than a contender, appreciated wife


Tell you what- I'll trade you a new leather handbag this afternoon, your choice dude: appreciates the for the patience you have on my obsession with levers and grinders


----------



## haventadog

coffeechap said:


> Tell you what- I'll trade you a new leather handbag this afternoon, your choice dude: appreciates the for the patience you have on my obsession with levers and grinders


Oh, I'm super excited. Thank you. You can keep the blue one. I'm a reasonable lass


----------



## dsc

Few gear photos:

https://photos.app.goo.gl/i4TwjbkUN2pKJz9j7

Better late than never







[would be nice if I cold spell]

T.


----------



## M_H_S

Whose modded pavoni is that with the brew pressure guage? Are they sold commercially? If so where?


----------



## coffeechap

M_H_S said:


> Whose modded pavoni is that with the brew pressure guage? Are they sold commercially? If so where?


Mine!


----------



## Hasi

coffeechap said:


> Mine!


Didn't you pass it on to a certain someone in your household?


----------



## M_H_S

Wow. Its v nice. Only thing missing is a Pid! Where can one get the brew pressure guage?



coffeechap said:


> Mine!


----------



## bluebeardmcf

@M_H_S You have a choice... I believe http://https://lamacchinadelcaffe.com/ricambi-la-pavoni-esperto.html are from La Pav, mine took a little while because they make them in batches. Be sure to order the right size for your machine's year.... Or I believe niche make a more finely engineered version.


----------



## coffeechap

As above and price has gone down so 155 euros now which is not bad as you get lots of parts, get yourself some offer for fitting it though


----------



## grumpydaddy

Having a senior moment and, as there is no group photo annotated with names, with a slightly embarrassed tone I will ask:

Who was I talking to about guji highland greens? Who made me the offer of a trial of said beans?

I can picture your face but not your name tag..... John maybe?

This getting old stuff stinks


----------



## johnealey

@grumpydaddy Was Me and was only saying to Sarah today had not heard from you (as I was trying to persuade her to have an evening guji, no joy!)

Drop me you your address by PM and will send you some as promised 

John


----------



## grumpydaddy

AHA I got the John bit right after all

That gives me a little hope

PM incoming


----------



## grumpydaddy

That fine gentleman @johnealey was kind enough to send me some Guji Highland beans roasted by his own fair hand.

What can I tell you? YUM!! The man has skills

That blueberry note is not at all hidden and pushes through milk Very easily. I added a half spoon or so of sugar and the flavour exploded.

Interesting too was the fact that they neither ground nor poured like a bean of that longer roasting date than I normally use.

John, If you feel you have too many of these greens..... Roast 'em up and send them and I will be happy to cross your palm with silver.

I am glad it is the weekend..... I get a chance to play a little with these through the day


----------



## johnealey

Well, thank you for your very kind comments @grumpydaddy and a testament no doubt more of the quality of the beans than any of my roasting skills. I do vac bag in a chamber vac very soon after roasting so suspect this also playing a part in the longevity. I think as I said in PM was drinking some from late January that had been tucked away in coffee resting cupboard that were surprisingly fine.

Glad you enjoyed and happy to have assisted in scratching that Blueberry itch 

John


----------



## UncleJake

@coffeechap is there a 2020 lever day planned? Find myself in the market with pretty much zero knowledge of lever machines.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MildredM

@coffeechap ?


----------



## coffeechap

UncleJake said:


> @coffeechap is there a 2020 lever day planned? Find myself in the market with pretty much zero knowledge of lever machines.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Quite possibly I shall reveal more soon!!


----------



## Jony

Oh great how I do love to meet people ? same place.


----------



## ratty

Jony said:


> Oh great how I do love to meet people ? same place.


 Or a bit further North? ?


----------



## coffeechap

ratty said:


> Or a bit further North? ?


 Indeed I bit further north and over to the east!


----------



## L&R

?


----------



## Jony

Not bad, might be able to get a Toon match in as well, and treat myself and stay at the Sandman


----------



## ratty

Jony said:


> Not bad, might be able to get a Toon match in as well, and treat myself and stay at the Sandman


 Be reasonable? Not that far North!???


----------



## Jony

ratty said:


> Be reasonable? Not that far North!???


 Come on now. haha


----------



## MildredM

coffeechap said:


> Indeed I bit further north and over to the east!


 And by invitation only ?


----------



## ratty

MildredM said:


> And by invitation only ?


 Bit of a hint there? Me thinking Lincs!


----------



## Jony

MildredM said:


> And by invitation only ?


 Really having a dig are you!! I have my own mind, and recalling it was £20 a ticket which is reasonable. Ok well you can now only go if you have a lever then that seems reasonable No?


----------



## Fez

Cumon @coffeechap the suspense is killing us here!


----------



## Border_all

ratty said:


> Be reasonable? Not that far North!???


 Close for Scotland though ??


----------



## coffeechap

MildredM said:


> And by invitation only ?


 I will post the details once I have a firm date, probably similar to last time, perhaps a focus on vintage, not 100 percent yet, however unfortunately no londinium to give away?


----------



## ratty

Second guess (and last guess!) I don't want to become too boring!

"Although the Dutch and Walloon 'Strangers' invited to Norwich in 1565 by Queen Elizabeth I are the best-known of the Low Countries immigrants, the first Flemings were invited to Norfolk in 1338."


----------



## coffeechap

ratty said:


> Second guess (and last guess!) I don't want to become too boring!
> 
> "Although the Dutch and Walloon 'Strangers' invited to Norwich in 1565 by Queen Elizabeth I are the best-known of the Low Countries immigrants, the first Flemings were invited to Norfolk in 1338."


 Getting much warmer


----------



## Drewster

coffeechap said:


> Indeed I bit further north and over to the east!





ratty said:


> Norfolk





coffeechap said:


> Getting much warmer


 You are coming to Peterborough?

Nice one!!  Nothing (else) happens in Peebo!


----------



## Hasi

tis gonna be a road show it seems ?


----------



## Jony

Hasi said:


> tis gonna be a road show it seems ?


 I suggest you rent a car this time.


----------



## Mr Binks

Hasi said:


> tis gonna be a road show it seems ?


 Yes, the Forum Lever Day 2020 will consist of coffeechap driving around the country with a Gaggia Minibar Orione in the boot of his car.


----------



## Jony

Think I will bring my Niche non there last one


----------



## coffeechap

Jony said:


> Think I will bring my Niche non there last one


 oops looks like invitation only for sure now!


----------



## Jony

coffeechap said:


> oops looks like invitation only for sure now!


 HAHA few choice words


----------



## coffeechap

Jony said:


> HAHA few choice words


 In all seriousness we may be limited on the grinders going to the event but not the levers


----------



## ratty

I will bring my Feld 47 if anyone fancies a whirl?

And the 1975 Pavoni that I believe was at the last Forum Lever Day?


----------



## Stevebee

ratty said:


> I will bring my Feld 47 if anyone fancies a whirl?


 Could look good if I brought the R120.

The Feld 47 is not very far away...it really is that size!


----------



## ratty

Wow!

It makes the Feld look titchy, and it's not at all!


----------



## Jony

Stevebee said:


> Could look good if I brought the R120.
> 
> The Feld 47 is not very far away...it really is that size!
> 
> View attachment 36458


 Show off haha


----------



## ratty

Jony said:


> Show off haha


 His is bigger than mine! ?


----------



## Jony

Its how you use it,haha


----------



## xpresso

Jony said:


> I suggest you rent a car this time.


 Or use Robin Hood Airport Doncaster.??

jon.


----------



## coffeechap

xpresso said:


> Or use Robin Hood Airport Doncaster.??
> 
> jon.


 Stansted might be closer


----------



## Stevebee

I think quite a few members have the Feld 47


----------



## joey24dirt

Your new handles might be ready for the next meet@coffeechap (tactic to secure my seat )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hasi

Jony said:


> I suggest you rent a car this time.


 I suggest you get your M25 fixed until Lever Day...


----------



## Jony

joey24dirt said:


> Your new handles might be ready for the next meet@coffeechap (tactic to secure my seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Where you bean, you have been silent. Might have to change your name to Woody


----------



## Jony

Hasi said:


> I suggest you get your M25 fixed until Lever Day...


 And I suggest you totally ignore me next time?


----------



## Northern_Monkey

Erm, is this open to newer members as well? ?

I have a lever machine (thanks to @coffeechap) and would like to pop along if I could get the chance, interested to meet everyone in person.


----------



## coffeechap

Northern_Monkey said:


> Erm, is this open to newer members as well? ?
> 
> I have a lever machine (thanks to @coffeechap) and would like to pop along if I could get the chance, interested to meet everyone in person.


 I will

let you know on the secret invite thread


----------



## Gavin

coffeechap said:


> I will
> let you know on the secret invite thread


@coffeechap

I know nothing about lever machines but would really like the opportunity to learn.

I've been eager since I read the thread on last year's day and I'd really like to come along, if there's room for a little one. Cheers.


----------



## coffeechap

Gavin said:


> @coffeechap
> 
> I know nothing about lever machines but would really like the opportunity to learn.
> 
> I've been eager since I read the thread on last year's day and I'd really like to come along, if there's room for a little one. Cheers.


 Once I have confirmation of location and date I will put a thread up and you will be most welcome


----------



## joey24dirt

Jony said:


> Where you bean, you have been silent. Might have to change your name to Woody


Oh I've been here.... silently watching 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap

joey24dirt said:


> Oh I've been here.... silently watching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I wish I was more like you ! And be less ironic


----------



## Jony

Well everyone is different that's life.


----------



## jaffro

I'd be up for another Lever day! The last one made me decide to save for an LR, but I'm way off the money so far...

Apparently my gaggia classic is too ugly for our nice new kitchen... so I'm considering switching to a prettier (and smaller) lever machine until I can afford a bigger version ?


----------



## Colio07

I'd also be up for a Forum Lever day, as long as it's somewhere relatively quick to get to from London. If I can make it, and depending on location (drive/train), I would be happy to bring along a grinder or two - Titus, Titus-aligned EK43 - if that would be helpful.


----------



## Jony

jaffro said:


> I'd be up for another Lever day! The last one made me decide to save for an LR, but I'm way off the money so far...
> 
> Apparently my gaggia classic is too ugly for our nice new kitchen... so I'm considering switching to a prettier (and smaller) lever machine until I can afford a bigger version ?


 Lever in the for sale area


----------



## Stevebee

Jony said:


> Lever in the for sale area


 Looks a good example as well - will definately not fail on the 'too ugly for the kitchen' test.


----------



## jaffro

Jony said:


> Lever in the for sale area


 Aah don't tempt me... I'd need to sell the gaggia first!

I'll have a look at least... ?


----------



## tohenk2

ratty said:


> Second guess (and last guess!) I don't want to become too boring!
> 
> "Although the Dutch and Walloon 'Strangers' invited to Norwich in 1565 by Queen Elizabeth I are the best-known of the Low Countries immigrants, the first Flemings were invited to Norfolk in 1338."


 ... And luckilly this Dutch "stranger" was still welcome in 2019 ?


----------



## hotmetal

Well that's actually quite interesting! Half my family has links to Norwich and my grandfather was in something called the Strangers Club, which I always took to be some sort of thing like the masons, but actually is just a gentleman's club in the old sense, for 'outsiders' living in Norwich. At least now I know what the origin of the name is. 'Stranger' in the sense of the modern term 'foreigner', presumably without the baggage that comes with such words these days. Most illuminating, thanks for posting.

___
Eat, drink and be merry


----------

